# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Mountainbike Video Thread

## Savage

So, dachte mir mal ich mach mal nen Thread auf für Videos.


Werf mal das erste in die Runde:
rapidshare.com/files/49611435...ng_DH.wmv.html

DH Fahrt am Semmering.
Net gerade klein, aber dafür in spiiiiiiitzen Qualität !

PS: Mit der Helmcam gemacht, also an alle die mir schon tausendmal geschrieben haben, hier habts ein Vid dazu, und sehts die Qualität !

----------


## pAz

da kommt freude auf den ersten und letzten besuch am semmering auf!

auch wenn die linienwahl im video bissl sehr einfach wirkt im vergleich zum starken regen  :Smile: 

der neue teil unten mit den anliegern und sprüngen schaut a super aus!

lg

----------


## pagey

schon interessant.... nachdem ich die strecke ganz gut im kopf hab ists lustig zu vergleichen wo ich rumfahr...an einigen stellen is die linie scho anders..

----------


## Savage

> schon interessant.... nachdem ich die strecke ganz gut im kopf hab ists lustig zu vergleichen wo ich rumfahr...an einigen stellen is die linie scho anders..


Wo den zb. würde mich interessieren, bist ja ganzes eck schneller als ich, kann man ja noch was lernen  :Big Grin:  
Wobei ich sagen muss das ich jetzt net wirklich "am limit" fahr, was ich mit der Cam nie tu, zu sehr schiss das mich zreißt und die Cam drauf geht hehe.

@paz, wann bist den wieder mal Semmering...?
Fahrts garnet 24H Rennen mit ihr zwei ?

----------


## pAz

> @paz, wann bist den wieder mal Semmering...?


hoffentlich bald.
im august geht sichs kaum mehr aus aber im sept. und vl. beim normalen dh rennen im sept.




> Fahrts garnet 24H Rennen mit ihr zwei ?


sind beim moto gp rennen in brünn und bei 2 VIP tickets kann ma a ned na sagn  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## Savage

> hoffentlich bald.
> im august geht sichs kaum mehr aus aber im sept. und vl. beim normalen dh rennen im sept.
> 
> 
> 
> sind beim moto gp rennen in brünn und bei 2 VIP tickets kann ma a ned na sagn 
> 
> lg


Hehe stimmt, naja dann viel spaß.
Gerade halbtot vom 24er Rennen zurückgekommen, war echt geil  :Cool:

----------


## kowa1981

man man man da brauch man ja ein navi fürs bike.
ich glaub ich würd mich da verfahren  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

ein weg führt immer nach unten  :Wink:

----------


## kowa1981

> ein weg führt immer nach unten


hast recht ;-)
also da muss ich auf jedenfall auch noch mal hin. sieht sehr geil und spassig aus.
ich bin nur winterberg gewöhnt.

naja mal gucken vielleicht nächstes jahr wenns wieder finanziell besser aussieht.

----------


## MADmike29

www.madmikevideo.com/madvideover01_004.htm

----------


## radlfoara

is ned so schlechd des vid. :Big Grin:   :Mr. Yellow:  
des anzige was mia ned so gfaln had is des supermoto,aba des liegt vl. daran das ich kein s.m.-fan bin :Confused:  


no risk,no fun :Twisted:   :Mr. Red:

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

> www.madmikevideo.com/madvideover01_004.htm



Zers Mike sagst Mandi schen gruss von mir ^^

Is mei arbeitskollege   :Twisted:  

Greetz

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

> DH Fahrt am Semmering.
> Net gerade klein, aber dafür in spiiiiiiitzen Qualität !



SERVUS --> Frage: welche Helm-Cam hast du? echt TOP Vid...  bzw.. wie montiert?

Geertz

----------


## Savage

> SERVUS --> Frage: welche Helm-Cam hast du? echt TOP Vid...  bzw.. wie montiert?
> 
> Geertz


Cam ist die,
www.blue-tomato.at/ProductDet...hSEBWgen8Aie-1

Und wies montiert is, schau einfach in meine Galerie, da findest 2 pics dazu !

----------


## smOoh

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPu08F2XfnMvon gestern  :Wink:

----------


## Biker753

ein kleines von mir, is ned viel action und scho bissi länga her, aber cool wars trotzdem  :Smile: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAyvPtEkWM0

thx pagey fürs schneiden und filmen

----------


## solidsnake

> ein kleines von mir, is ned viel action und scho bissi länga her, aber cool wars trotzdem 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAyvPtEkWM0
> 
> thx pagey fürs schneiden und filmen



nice! ... das racing sieht man dir sofort an!

----------


## Freerider92

cooles video

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hoffe man Darf auch Videos Posten die man nicht Selbst gemacht hatt.

Hier ist der Rückblick der Live Übertragung 54 Minuten Lang !!!

www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005167

----------


## Freaky

> ein kleines von mir, is ned viel action und scho bissi länga her, aber cool wars trotzdem


nice..wo isn das ?

----------


## MADmike29

Hey Leute,

auch wir arbeiten wieder daran, ein neues Video zu erstellen. Diesesmal haben wir einiges ins Equipment investiert, um am Ende auch ein super Ergenbnis zu erhalten. So haben wir mehrere, teils hochauflösende Kameras am Start. Auf der 2009 erscheinenden DVD wird unter anderem auch wieder Supermoto, FreestyleMX und Freeski zu sehen sein, jedoch wird der Mountainbiketeil das Hauptthema bleiben und sogar noch weiter ausgedehnt werden, als bei den Vorgängern.

Der neue Trailer ist bereits in arbeit. 
Unter: www.madmikevideo.com/berichte...009/xvideo.htm 
seid ihr auf dem laufenden. (Trailer wird natürlich gleich gepostet sobal er fertig ist)

Your´s

Mike

----------


## DarkSecret

:Thumb Up:   Höhrt sich ja sehr Intressant an .

----------


## Freaky

@mike
bin schon sehr gespannt auf euer video, schade das es dieses Jahr keines gegeben hat!

----------


## MADmike29

> @mike
> bin schon sehr gespannt auf euer video, schade das es dieses Jahr keines gegeben hat!



sers freaky,

jo leider! Wir waren ja guter dinge für das 2007/2008 er video, aber durch den headcrah der festplatte, worauf die bearbeiteten datein gespeichert waren, war alles futsch... stundenlange arbeiten umsonst! tja, kurze zeit lang war dann dadurch bei uns die luft raus und haben sogar kurzzeitig ans aufhören gedacht, aber nun ist frischer wind in der sache und wir haben heuer echt viel in das equipment gesteckt, um den verlußt vom letzten jahr wieder gut zu machen! kann jetzt schon sagen, dass wir zwar die kosten nicht abdecken werden aber wir dafür eine tolle dvd erzeugen. bald kommt der trailer raus.

mfg

mike

----------


## Brody

> sers freaky,
> 
> jo leider! Wir waren ja guter dinge für das 2007/2008 er video, aber durch den headcrah der festplatte, worauf die bearbeiteten datein gespeichert waren, war alles futsch... stundenlange arbeiten umsonst! tja, kurze zeit lang war dann dadurch bei uns die luft raus und haben sogar kurzzeitig ans aufhören gedacht, aber nun ist frischer wind in der sache und wir haben heuer echt viel in das equipment gesteckt, um den verlußt vom letzten jahr wieder gut zu machen! kann jetzt schon sagen, dass wir zwar die kosten nicht abdecken werden aber wir dafür eine tolle dvd erzeugen. bald kommt der trailer raus.
> 
> mfg
> 
> mike


da freu ich mich scon drauf. hört sich echt gut an :Thumb Up:

----------


## .maraio.

Hier ein kleines vid (43mb, kann man heutzutage doch schon klein nennen...)
War am freitag am semmering auf der DH...ich denk wenn einer vorfährt kommt's bestimmt besser rüber...

So, meine ersten versuche mit helmcam und videoschnitt  :Big Grin:  
viel spass beim gucken...

rapidshare.com/files/12944883...ering.avi.html

----------


## Freaky

> Hier ein kleines vid (43mb, kann man heutzutage doch schon klein nennen...)
> War am freitag am semmering auf der DH...ich denk wenn einer vorfährt kommt's bestimmt besser rüber...
> 
> So, meine ersten versuche mit helmcam und videoschnitt  
> viel spass beim gucken...
> 
> rapidshare.com/files/12944883...ering.avi.html


lads mir grad runter  :Smile:

----------


## koan

> Hier ein kleines vid (43mb, kann man heutzutage doch schon klein nennen...)


sehr fein!!!! endlich mal ein semmering helmkameravideo mit ordentlichem Tempo!  :Smile:  

Die Bildqualität ist aber unter aller sau  :Wink:  
ein 3min 320x240 h.264 video mit 43MB sollte normalerweise anders ausschauen...




> ich denk wenn einer vorfährt kommt's bestimmt besser rüber.


 :Way To Go:  und wiederholen!!

----------


## Freaky

bei mir geht der codec ned  :Frown:

----------


## .maraio.

> sehr fein!!!! endlich mal ein semmering helmkameravideo mit ordentlichem Tempo!  
> 
> Die Bildqualität ist aber unter aller sau  
> ein 3min 320x240 h.264 video mit 43MB sollte normalerweise anders ausschauen...
> 
>  und wiederholen!!


mit der video komprimierung muss ich michnoch beschäftigen  :Embarrassment:  




> bei mir geht der codec ned


hier, mit den codecs kannst alle gängigen formate abspielen

sourceforge.net/project/downl...d.exe&49592138

----------


## Freaky

> hier, mit den codecs kannst alle gängigen formate abspielen


danke!

----------


## pAz

Megavalanche 2008:

www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/catego...t-1231674.html

----------


## Freaky

> Megavalanche 2008:


einfach geil! ich würd zugern mal mitfahren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pAz

der gee im steinfeld von maribor  :Eek: 
www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005269

----------


## DarkSecret

Boxxer World champs 2008 

www.freecaster.tv/1000188_1005150 ^^ 

Gee Atherton geht echt ab !

----------


## tribune

> der gee im steinfeld von maribor 
> www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005269


ich find in dem vid den dan einfach wahnsinn.....wie der 4x fährt..respekt

lg

----------


## pAz

für die,dies noch nicht kennen:

Helmkamera Videos Wagrain und Planai
https://www.downhill-board.com/47068...d-wagrain.html

lg pAz

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Dan Atherton in Maribor mit Helmkamera, Pulsfrequenz- & Geschwindigkeitsanzeige.

Mal was anderes.

www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/catego...p_1231686.html

----------


## joseppe

das heftigste finde ich dass er dabei pulsmässig noch einigermaßen im rahmen bleibt.
ich wäre bei dem tempo wahrscheinlich schon nach 300m bei meinem maximalpuls.

----------


## DarkSecret

Nicht nur du  :Mr Purple:  

Aber die Cam Einstellungen sind auch sehr gut , Hab aber die Ansicht vermisst wo man auf die Gabel Filmt ^^ .[Meine Lieblings Ansicht^^]

Mfg

----------


## Vuntzam

bei die helmkamerqavideos schaut immer alles so leicht und gemütlich aus! aba wennstn dann so von der seite siehst oder so da glaubt ma der kann fliegn! :Embarrassment:

----------


## pAz

mudracing auf aner sehr zachen strecke:
www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/catego...t-1231687.html

----------


## Sendo

www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005269der sprung bei 6:40 äh, da sag sogar ich, als anti krocha,  bäm oida!  :Wink:

----------


## 9chrisking9

> www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005269
> 
> der sprung bei 6:40 äh, da sag sogar ich, als anti krocha,  bäm oida!



feeeeet  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Brody

sam hill vs. rally car
www.pinkbike.com/video/7209/

----------


## DarkSecret

Schon Etwas älter aber dennoch eine geile Action  :Rock:

----------


## superdaver

sam hill traurig aber wahr

www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005144



www.pinkbike.com/photo/2185008/
www.pinkbike.com/photo/2264017/
www.pinkbike.com/photo/2180969/

lustig hehe www.pinkbike.com/photo/1413218/

----------


## Brody

> sam hill traurig aber wahr
> 
> www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005144
> 
> 
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/2185008/
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/2264017/
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/2180969/
> ...


heißt der thread nicht video thread und nicht bilder thread???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## superdaver

da es zusammen gehört , hat sich für mich deine frage erübrigt

schönen tag noch

----------


## DarkSecret

www.pinkbike.com/video/28228/

Der hatt Ausdauer  :EEK!:  ,Bei der Strecke schnell sein und dabei die Strecke noch erklären und noch Whips am ziehen und wallrides

----------


## xxFRESHxx

geil, die whips und der wallride schauen mächtig aus. und der labert da nebenher als ob nix wär. sehr cooles video.
gibts das auch irgendwo als download in vernünftiger qualität?

----------


## DarkSecret

Es gibt eine Webseite wo du den url Link Rein kopieren musst und dan lädt er die Datei runter. Aber es Funktioniert nicht immer auf jeder Website ich suche kurz mal  :Wink: 


Edit: Z.b. ein Programm vdownloader.softonic.de/

Edit 2 : Hier der Youtube link von vdm Video de.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ARlglIUTE


Bei mir Funkioniert es wunder bar !

----------


## Brody

sehr geiles video. aber i.wie finde ich das es langsamer wirkt, als das vom matti. vielleicht liegt es auch an der kamera poistion.

----------


## DarkSecret

Thx

www.pinkbike.com/video/8188/

Auch ein Cooles Video  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Poison :)

minaar´s vid is genial  :EEK!:   :Way To Go:

----------


## Freaky

> Thx
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/8188/
> 
> Auch ein Cooles Video


ich liebe die strecke, von der gibts so viele videos auf pb.com

----------


## DarkSecret

www.pinkbike.com/video/30150/

Auch geil das Video  :Rock:

----------


## Brody

> www.pinkbike.com/video/30150/
> 
> Auch geil das Video


auch sehr schön. hat nen schönen flow

----------


## pAz

ganz nettes video von fontana:

www.freecaster.com/1000006_1005352

iagndwie kommt mir vor da fahrt jeder an >75cm lenker?!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Braun Roof N Slope Final Run 1

www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005366

Der Run vom Berrecloth is keine gute werbung für specialized :Stick Out Tongue:  , hab auch net gewusst das der auch schon von Red Bull gesponsert wird- geil :Big Grin:

----------


## Freaky

> Braun Roof N Slope Final Run 1
> 
> www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005366
> 
> Der Run vom Berrecloth is keine gute werbung für specialized , hab auch net gewusst das der auch schon von Red Bull gesponsert wird- geil


des mattenzeugs da neben der landung is ja gaga!! aber das gelbe teil da is geil  :Smile:  fahren die da auf den dächern?

----------


## pAz

nein, des "Roof" im contestname steht nur per zufall da  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flo(w)rider

hab a neichs video gschnittn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...bei den fahrern handelt es sich um an sanchez und meine wenigkeit.

klickst du hier:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h9pVbOZK78

lg

----------


## Freerider92

schaut gut aus!
hat der sanchez nen THE Vegas?
der Helm sieht eifach hammer aus!

----------


## Flo(w)rider

ja, is da vegas.

----------


## pAz

Helmet-Cam Mount St. Anne
www.freecaster.com/1000006_1005428

----------


## Freaky

> nein, des "Roof" im contestname steht nur per zufall da


 :Redface:   ooops..  :Rolleyes:  




> Helmet-Cam Mount St. Anne
> www.freecaster.com/1000006_1005428


des video is H.A.M.M.A  :EEK!:

----------


## Brody

> ooops..  
> 
> 
> 
> des video is H.A.M.M.A


richtig geil das video.
hier video vom crc team
www.freecaster.com/1000006_1005456

----------


## pAz

wider mal ein super geiles video auf der yeti-page.
wahnsinn wieviel gute fahrer die im team haben.

www.yeticycles.com/#/videovau...NB2DeerValley/

----------


## xxFRESHxx

im ridemonkey forum wurde ein video namens FilmFive gepostet.

gemacht wurde er offensichtlich von ein paar wilden slowenen und zu sehen gibt es die slowenische DH serie und die beiden WCs aus schladming und maribor. und zwischendurch allerlei blödsinn den die jungs da anstellen.  :Mrgreen:  
mir gefällt er ganz gut, auf jeden fall 380 unterhaltsame MB.

----------


## fipu

Hab gerade in meiner Sammlung von verstaubten Videokassetten diesen hier gefunden www.youtube.com/watch?v=on--TnmZSbA&NR=1  :Big Grin:  

Der ist ja glaub ich aus dem Jahre 2001 oder? Das waren noch Zeiten... Auf jedenfall ist die Streb Marla auf einem schönen Bike unterwegs!

----------


## DarkSecret

Den hatte ich auch mal. Nur ich weis nciht mehr wo der geblieben ist ^^.

Aber die Action war schon geil in dem Film  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

immer wider einfach geil wie der "mensch"(oder auch ned :Wink: ) die kurven fährt
www.freecaster.com/1000188_1004982

----------


## Old_Freak

Frisch aus Portes du Soleil: www.pinkbike.com/video/33056/

----------


## FUXL

www.iinvaders.net/videos/morz08/morzineweb2.wmv

heuer is unser morzine video etwas umfangreicher ausgefallen.
viel spass

----------


## Freaky

:Way To Go:  super video!!! des "foampit" is edel  :Wink:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> www.iinvaders.net/videos/morz08/morzineweb2.wmv
> 
> heuer is unser morzine video etwas umfangreicher ausgefallen.
> viel spass


Video finde ich gut gemacht!
Schaut nach einer Menge Spaß aus.  :Smile:  

@Freaky: Hast recht. Mal ein anderes "Foampit".

----------


## MADmike29

> Hey Leute, ....
> 
> Der neue Trailer ist bereits in arbeit. 
> Unter: www.madmikevideo.com/berichte...009/xvideo.htm 
> seid ihr auf dem laufenden. (Trailer wird natürlich gleich gepostet sobal er fertig ist)
> 
> Your´s
> 
> Mike




Hi!

haben mal ein paar Mitschnitte aus unserer DVD zu einem kurzen Trailer zusammengefügt (nur aus dem singletrailpart!). Wäre super wenn ihr uns euer Voting dazu geben würdet auf youtube, damit wir wissen ob wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LYTu...watch_response

THX!

MADmikevideo-Team

----------


## gamml

> Hi!
> 
> haben mal ein paar Mitschnitte aus unserer DVD zu einem kurzen Trailer zusammengefügt (nur aus dem singletrailpart!). Wäre super wenn ihr uns euer Voting dazu geben würdet auf youtube, damit wir wissen ob wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LYTu...watch_response
> 
> THX!
> 
> MADmikevideo-Team


So weit ganz gut einzige Kritik:
Welches Seitenverhältniss hat denn des Bild? 
Hab gedacht ihr filmts mit aner XL2, aber des schaut nach "mehr" als 16:9 aus.
mMn einfach too much, abgeschnittene Köpfe etc sind einfach nix schönes deshalb halt i alles "breitere" als 16:9 (und des schon fast grenzwertig) vorallem für schnelle (Sport-)Filme für überflüssig, a wenns verdammt gut ausschaun würd 
Dafür müsst man aber im Sportsektor a wirklich verdammt guter Kameramann sein, bzw wird man verdammt viel Ausschuss fabriziern
Aber is nur meine Meinung, und für des Video würd i alles so lassen,weil des einzige was i no schlimmer als abgeschnittene Köpfe find sind wechselnde Bildformate während des Films (oder a beschnittenes/gezerrtes/gestauchtes Bild). 
btw kennt wer a Helmkamera die in 16:9 aufzeichnet (und halbwegs leistbar wäre) nur so aus Interesse 

Sonst passt alles gut  :Smile:  


lg kle

ps: persönlich würd i so Schwenks wie den über die "NorthShore" Leiter oder den Baumstamm weglassen bzw nach dem Motto "wenn schon denn schon" mit am Dolly oder Cablecam machen, aber wie gsagt is jetzt nur mei ganz persönliche Einstellung dazu (was dazuführn kann wenn alles zu ruhig is dass es zu "steril" wirkt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## MADmike29

> So weit ganz gut einzige Kritik:
> Welches Seitenverhältniss hat denn des Bild? 
> Hab gedacht ihr filmts mit aner XL2, aber des schaut nach "mehr" als 16:9 aus. ...


Hi,

danke für die gute kritik! Ja hast recht, wir filmen mit Camcorder wie XM oder XL2 und natürlich auch in 16:9, mit welchen Format wir die DVD erzeugen wollen (Problem sind die Helmcams + andere Camcorder). Als Effekt bzw. Spielerei haben wir diesen Part auf der DVD mit einem noch breiteren Bild versehen (eigentlich nur Balken eingeblendet), welches dann aber nach den ersten paar Bildern dann wieder aufs normale Format übergeht. Haben wir suzusagern als highlight bzw. hingucker eingebaut. Beim Trailer hab ich dieses Format beibehalten, weils mir gefallen hat. Aber persönlich verliert man manchmal den objektiven Blick, da man selber offt sehr begeistert ist von seinem Projekt. Daher weiß ich die Kritik echt zu schätzen.

Das mit den Helmcams ist echt ein problem... als Privatperson oder mit wenig finanziellen Mitteln ist es viel zu schade, den Camcorder direkt zu montieren, was natürlich eine Lösung wäre, bei einem Crash jedoch vermutlich alle weiteren Filmarbeiten beendet. Wir verwenden eine helmcam mit guter Auflösung und fügen dann Balken ein um das Bild anzupassen. Problem dabei ist wieder, wie du bereits geschrieben hast, abgeschnittene Köpfe und Co.


Mike

----------


## xstephanx

Sehr fein, Mike !

Mein Bruder hat mir eh schon gesagt, dass wir mal nen Ausflug in die Berge machen, mit der neuen Kamera oder so....bitte rechtzeitig bescheid geben, wenn da was geplant is, damit ich das mit der Arbeit regeln kann.

Dongsche ^^ und schöne Grüße !

----------


## stephan-

> www.iinvaders.net/videos/morz08/morzineweb2.wmv
> 
> heuer is unser morzine video etwas umfangreicher ausgefallen.
> viel spass


Sehr geiles Video, nur euer ständiges Gequatsche nervt, hab das auch immer vorgespult weil ich meistens kein einziges Wort verstanden habe.
Aber der Rest ist echt top, da werd ich richtig traurig, wollte mit 2 Freunden nach PDS und musste es wegen Rückenproblemen absagen.  :Frown:

----------


## perja

hab hier auch mal was auf meinen heimat-trails gefilmt:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN0tAWfuRo

----------


## perja

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN0tAWfuRo

----------


## DasMatti

Video ist ganz gut, aber ich find der Vorspann ist bissl zu lang, der macht ja die Hälfte vom Film aus.
Qualität find ich fürn Youtubevid sogar recht gut.
Wo ist der Trails? Ist das dein eigener, oder befährst du den nur?

ride on
matti

----------


## perja

> Video ist ganz gut, aber ich find der Vorspann ist bissl zu lang, der macht ja die Hälfte vom Film aus.
> Qualität find ich fürn Youtubevid sogar recht gut.
> Wo ist der Trails? Ist das dein eigener, oder befährst du den nur?
> 
> ride on
> matti


wie beim Biken halt. Da dauert das Raufstrampeln/Schieben auch länger wie der Downhill.

----------


## Froschloeffel

schönes video.
Wo ist den der Trail?

----------


## Aca

Trailer NWD 9 Never Enough...

www.zapiks.fr/view/player.swf?file=19071

sieht noch recht geil aus...hoffe das dieses mal mehr dh gezeigt wird...

Edit: das geilste ist sam hill's drift an schluss... :Big Grin:

----------


## Brody

schon ein bischen älter, aber trotzdem geiles video von chris und darren

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Q5CDhygVQ

----------


## Sanchez

jetzt is kloar warum der 4xracer immer im muscleshirt foahrt...

----------


## Old_Freak

Hier was Klitzekleines aus Todtnau. Ist nur der Anfang, da die Cam kaputt gegangen ist...

de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa7cXQJQI90 (in hoher Qualität anschaun!)

----------


## pAz

nettes video vom endurance dh in fort william:

www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/catego...t-1231885.html

----------


## .maraio.

JäY und meiner einer haben ein kleines projekt abgeschlossen,
wobei ich für die elektronik und JäY(vielleicht schreibt er auch noch was dazu) für die mechanik zuständig war  :Big Grin: 
Ihr kennt sicher das videomaterial von Drift 3, mit dem etwas eigenen Helmcamerawinkel, bei dem man den fahrer selbst sieht...

Nunja, wir habens nachgebaut, anbei ein Pic vom modifizierten helm, mit der halterung...
Und hier das erste video(letzte ausfahrt mit meinem morewood) um mal zu gucken wie sich das ding verhält. An das etwas mehrgewicht gewöhnt man sich doch sehr rasch.
Mittlerweile waren eh schon ein paar andere auch damit unterwegs, Hubsi, Manfred, Patrick.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWuY6LXWTQ4&fmt=18

Jäy hat den winkel jetzt noch etwas flacher gemacht, für einen besseren kamerawinkel...thx again  :Smile: 
Es ist saulustig mit dem ding zu fahren.

cya
m.

----------


## Freerider92

sieht ziemlich lustig aus wie sich der körper bewegt un der kopf fast nie bewegt wird^^

----------


## Bine

vuuuuiii coool!!!
hab mich damals beim hill (glaub ich war das) schon so abpecken müssen...

echt cool!

----------


## Freaky

lol wie geil  :Lol: 
wie wenn der kopf eingefügt wäre




> hab mich damals beim hill (glaub ich war das) schon so abpecken müssen...


yo du meinst sicher des

mfg

----------


## Flo(w)rider

echt kuhles vid! schaut voll abnormal ausm wenn der kopf immer aud da stelle bleibt... :EEK!:  

lg

----------


## Sanchez

die konstruktion hob i scho beim mtber am semmering gsehn.ziemlich guad gelöst, schaut gut aus.

----------


## Freaky

kA obs schon gepostet wurde! wenn ja sry
find ich is ein geiles video klick mich

----------


## DasMatti

Cooles Video.

Freu mich schon total auf das Yetivideo zu Schlamding - aber die brauchen da anscheined noch n bissl  :Frown:

----------


## Meniskus

www.xsportfilms.com/vod.php?action=show_vod

Dann bitte auf vod4free oben rechts klicken und SEVENVISION auswählen.
Der Film geht dann direkt in voller Länge für lau los.

----------


## matthias

mein video in der endgültigen version, bissl was neues dazu, andre musik...glaub is ganz ok gworden  :Smile: 
www.pinkbike.com/video/38967/

vü spaß!

----------


## Brody

> mein video in der endgültigen version, bissl was neues dazu, andre musik...glaub is ganz ok gworden 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/38967/
> 
> vü spaß!


geiles vid. und die musik ist auf die tricks abegestimmt :Thumb Up:

----------


## Freaky

> mein video in der endgültigen version, bissl was neues dazu, andre musik...glaub is ganz ok gworden 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/38967/
> 
> vü spaß!


echt sau geiles video!! respekt*****
mfg

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> mein video in der endgültigen version, bissl was neues dazu, andre musik...glaub is ganz ok gworden 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/38967/
> 
> vü spaß!


Gefällt mir, das Video.
In Österreich geht was!

----------


## fipu

Video von nem Kumpel vom IXS-Cup in Châtel, Helmkamera.

www.banditbike.ch/catalog/riders.php

Wenns ned funzt:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu0tI91xYrE

----------


## pAz

feine strecke mit vor allem am anfang paar geilen sprüngen!

----------


## pAz

mMn sehr feiner trailer:
freecaster.tv/1000006_1005926

----------


## punkt

meiner meinung nach absolut sehenswert: www.pinkbike.com/video/15873/
sorry falls es schonmal hier war, aber ich habs nicht gefunden.

----------


## Philipp

Meiki und ich in Osternohe.... =>
www.myvideo.de/watch/5179500/Bikepark_Osternohe

----------


## nagl

www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1005972


weiß wer wie das erste und das letzte lied heißt??
mfg

----------


## Freerider92

www.pinkbike.com/video/40266/
ziemlich krasser Typ! :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## koan

> www.pinkbike.com/video/40266/
> ziemlich krasser Typ!


übrigens auf Vimeo im richtigen Seitenverhältnis...

----------


## stephan-

> www.pinkbike.com/video/40266/
> ziemlich krasser Typ!


Krass!


www.pinkbike.com/video/3449/

----------


## Freaky

> www.pinkbike.com/video/40266/
> ziemlich krasser Typ!


extrem geil!!  :Cool:

----------


## st´ip

ziemlich geiler trailer: www.alloutprodux.com/daysofdirttrailer1.mov

----------


## klamsi

> ziemlich geiler trailer: www.alloutprodux.com/daysofdirttrailer1.mov


feiner trailer...die trailer von den letzten filmen waren ja glaub i a immer recht fein....aber die filme hab i nie wo endeckt  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aca

> ziemlich geiler trailer: www.alloutprodux.com/daysofdirttrailer1.mov



ja der trailer ist mal ganz geil...!

----------


## Sendo

auch recht interessant: www.footoutflatout.co.uk/
einfach den Trailer drunter anschauen  :Wink: 
UK Renn Stuff, mal schaun wo man den bekommt
aber die allout sachen sind auch extremst geil und super gefilmt 
grüße

----------


## Freerider92

> ziemlich geiler trailer: www.alloutprodux.com/daysofdirttrailer1.mov



is wirklich geil! :EEK!:

----------


## Freaky

holy ****  :Wink:  red bull rampage :O echt a wahnsinn des gap !!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> übrigens auf Vimeo im richtigen Seitenverhältnis...


Sehr feines Video! Der Typ hats echt drauf.

----------


## punkt

hab noch was feines www.ride-downhill.de/media-biken-gehen.html

----------


## Freaky

> hab noch was feines www.ride-downhill.de/media-biken-gehen.html


wow..echt geil gefilmt!

----------


## xxFRESHxx

war der PINNED Trailer schon?
is jedenfalls sehr geil.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

neues vid von da gestrigen session auf meinem trail im wienerwald featuring d. sanchez, mathi-rider und mir:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLClckfJ8Pg

lg

----------


## klamsi

der trial schaut recht fein aus  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.V

Jo, und auch feines Video. Hat a leiwande Stimmung mit dem Nebel und so

----------


## pAz

> der trial schaut recht fein aus


nur leider viel zu flach  :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## JäY

> JäY und meiner einer haben ein kleines projekt abgeschlossen,
> wobei ich für die elektronik und JäY(vielleicht schreibt er auch noch was dazu) für die mechanik zuständig war 
> Ihr kennt sicher das videomaterial von Drift 3, mit dem etwas eigenen Helmcamerawinkel, bei dem man den fahrer selbst sieht...
> 
> Nunja, wir habens nachgebaut, anbei ein Pic vom modifizierten helm, mit der halterung...
> Und hier das erste video(letzte ausfahrt mit meinem morewood) um mal zu gucken wie sich das ding verhält. An das etwas mehrgewicht gewöhnt man sich doch sehr rasch.
> Mittlerweile waren eh schon ein paar andere auch damit unterwegs, Hubsi, Manfred, Patrick.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWuY6LXWTQ4&fmt=18
> ...


Spät aber doch!
Ja fette gurkn am kopf...gewöhnt man sich aber schnell drann und dann bemerkt mans kaum noch...sofern der helm gut passt ;-)
Leider fehlt noch eine universallösung...musste den helm leider anbohren um wirklich eine steife konstruktion zu machen...sicherheitstechnisch nicht so optimal...aber vielleicht findet sich ja zeit in den grauslichen herbstmonaten dran weiter zu machen....so long...werden sicher noch paar fette videos kommen...like this de.youtube.com/watch?v=qCLIEei6BB4
peace dudes!

----------


## Sendo

@jäy: sehr fett aber das hab ich dir ja eh schon mal gesagt  :Wink:

----------


## Cru Jones

vimeo.com/1948879?pg=embed&sec=1948879

----------


## GloryRacer

hier ist ein kleines Video von mir

de.youtube.com/watch?v=ue_scBOAAXE

mfg

----------


## Freerider92

cooles Video!

----------


## szigeti

hallo alle zusammen!! 

Unser Trailer für die saison 2008!!!!

!!!!!!!!!! MOSTLY IRONCITY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgh6KvzY0wI

"watch in high quality" anklicken!!


dankee

stefan

----------


## laubry

> Heute auf'n Rechner gefunden... ist schon paar Jahre alt


Gefällt mir sehr gut! Geiler style! Oldschool halt  :Wink:

----------


## Don Siven

Wo ist denn das? Coole Gegend und eht feine Drops!

----------


## Glenmor

geil, vorallem der felsendrop!

wald-/mühlviertel???

----------


## willi

die Lösung ist in Philips Fotogalerie

----------


## Philipp

Ist bei Nürnberg und Hausstrecke

----------


## Don Siven

youtu.be/sTd0LXq6EXE

Nix wildes :-)

----------


## laubry

Servus,

unser kleines Video von Livigno in Italien.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuO0M22MoK0

Leider in Deutschland gesperrt (Sch**** GEMA) aber kann sonst auch via hidemyass.com angeschaut werden...

Gruss

----------


## **tunefish**

bei mir geht das livigno video, obwohl ich in deutschland bin...

mottolino is einfach der beste park, fast immer perfektes wetter, nie viel los, schnelle gondel, extrem günstig und super abwechslungsreich.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Servus,
> 
> unser kleines Video von Livigno in Italien.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuO0M22MoK0
> 
> Leider in Deutschland gesperrt (Sch**** GEMA) aber kann sonst auch via hidemyass.com angeschaut werden...
> 
> Gruss


tolles video.
ach ja. sollte es in deutschland nicht gehen gibt´s da ne app die "okayfreedom" heißt. so kann man das video doch schauen. man muss nur auswählen aus welchen land man ist.

----------


## laubry

> bei mir geht das livigno video, obwohl ich in deutschland bin...


Ich habe gegen die Sperrung Einspruch erhoben, zurzeit ist die Sperrung entfernt, aber möglicherweise wird das Video wieder geblockt.

----------


## 951Jonas

Bei mir läufts auch! 
Sieht echt gut aus, glaub da muss ich dieses Jahr im Sommer auch mal hin!

----------


## laubry

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Der Park ist der Hammer, da ist für jeden etwas dabei.

Auch sonst lohnt sichs, insbesondere da Livigno eine Zollfreie Zohne ist. Tanken für 50 cent und auch sonst alles sehr preiswert. Es kann aber auch im Sommer ganz schön kalt werden, deshalb den dicken Schlafsack oder gleich eine Unterkunft nehmen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

vimeo.com/11883510#
Ziemlich harter Scheiß

Die Landung schaut aber auch sehr kurz aus für so ein Monster.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

jop, die landung is ziemlich kurz für so ein gap!

----------


## fipu

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich finde einfach das immer noch ein Hammer-Video!!!
http://vstatic2.mtb-news.de/videos/1...80533ef3-h.m4v

----------


## pippo999

Weil gerade so bescheidenes Wetter wieder ist... Ein kurzes Video Mitte Februar aus San Remo. Scott Gambler 2013 testen 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz6ruOymM2E

----------


## Don Siven

Hier mal ein paar Videos von unserem Trip nach Albstadt am Samstag.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schaut dort irgendwie gefährlich aus...

----------


## Don Siven

Wieso?

----------


## Speedtrip

> Schaut dort irgendwie gefährlich aus...



 :Confused:

----------


## lukas p.

FOR YOUR MONDAY  :Wink: 

_Spamlink von georg entfernt_

----------


## lukas p.

auch schön:

_Spamlink von georg entfernt_

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Wieso?


Die ganzen Doubles dort wirken auf dem Video eher obligatorisch. Schauen aus wie einfach hingeleerte Sandhaufen. Eine Landung habens sogar direkt neben einem Baum hingepflanzt.

----------


## lukas p.

auch sehr geil!!! 

_Spamlink von georg entfernt_

----------


## willi

kannst du mal den Scheiss bei den Links weglassen. Das nervt :Mad:

----------


## Speedtrip

Genau das dachte ich auch  :Mad:

----------


## Sethimus

oder gleich mal die videos einbetten, fuer was hats die funktion ffs

----------


## lukas p.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_R2s4tOOrg

hat das schon mal jemand von euch gesehen???

----------


## lukas p.

oh sry das is des mit der scheiß quali^^

----------


## willi

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mankra

Für die Älteren unter uns:

DSF-Offroad Magazin von 2001: Hias auf nem HT Downhiller gegen Jürgen Fink auf einer 125er Enduro in Afritz

Ab 22:50

----------


## laubry

Cool.

Hier noch das "rematch" aus der Neuzeit:

----------


## bighit75

und hier noch ein netter trailer

----------


## Frpro96

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XkgLSBNSuINeues Video von mir  :Smile: Wie gefällts euch?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Cooles Vid, lässig gemacht. Womit schneidest du den deine Videos?

----------


## Frpro96

Danke  :Smile: 
Mit Adobe Premiere  :Wink:

----------


## !ns!de

Nette Werbung aus dem gelben Bike Forum  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 









Quelle: videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27473

----------


## Don Siven

youtu.be/GGNOi6UZwKw

youtu.be/QXn5NLjzHYg

youtu.be/9W1T58Si9O0

Hier mal ein paar Videos vom WE. Das dritte hat ein Kumpel geschnitten, da bin ich selber nur in SloMo zu sehen :-) Ich kann leider nicht schneiden und so gut bearbeiten wie er.

----------


## 951Jonas

Cool  :Way To Go: 
Glaub ich muss dieses Jahr auch mal nach Beerfelden gehen!!

----------


## Killuha

Bei euch gehts scho so gut? Da bin i jetzt echt a bissal neidisch. Bei uns Schneits & Regnets abwechselnd seit 2 Wochen durchgehend. Wird noch ewig dauern bis auf den Bergen der Schnee weg ist und herunten im "Tal" der Gatsch  :Frown:  und dabei lebe ich gute 400 KM weiter südlich ^^

----------


## Gonzo0815

Die Strecke sieht komisch aus!

Sieht das am Vid nur so aus oder gehen die Sprünge da alle ins Flat?

----------


## Don Siven

Beerfelden ist generell recht flach. Allerdings sind die Landungen nie wirklich ein reines Flat.

----------


## noox

Jerome Clementz in South Africa:

dirt.mpora.com/video-clips/je...th-africa.html

----------


## noox

Martin Söderström Saisonrückblick 2012. Schaut auch nach viel Spaß am Downhill Bike aus!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsuDQUrAeK8

----------


## laubry

1:52   :EEK!:

----------


## q_FTS_p

2:15  :EEK!:

----------


## willi

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Theoretisch ginge es mit meinem Bike. Nur blöd das ich als Fahrer drauf sitze :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## laubry

> 2:15


 :Cussing:   Beschiss!

----------


## Glenmor

> Beschiss!


na Taktik  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm-oMIxubuM

Mal eine Endurorunde mitgefilmt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ist das euer Wald, oder einfach irgendwo in der Gegend?
Bei uns ist leider alles von Wanderern und Spaziergängern verseucht. Da is recht schwer was zu finden. Werd heuer aber verstärkt nach neuen Trails suchen.

Täuscht das oder Blickst du nicht weiter vor raus?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Na, des is irgendein Wanderweg in der Gegend.

Hat leichten DH Charakter mit einigen Wurzeln/Absätzen. Das viele Laub nervt halt.

Bez. Blick: weiß nicht genau was du meinst...ich schau halt wie ich schau  :Wink: 
Hat bis jetzt immer gut hinghaut. Kanns nicht wirklich beschreiben, läuft sehr passiv ab.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mit dem Blick meine ich das die Kameraführung meist recht knapp vor dem Vorderrad endet.
Mann sollte ja eigentlich immer so weit wie möglich voraus schauen, deshalb die Frage.

Oder liegt es an der Position der Cam?

----------


## Glenmor

kommt immer auf die jeweilige situation/passage denke ich, manchmal ist es einfach notwendig ein bissl"kurzsichtig" zu fahren

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZceCP...ature=youtu.be

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt von den Strecken in Sopron.

----------


## Frpro96

Ein neues Video von einer Dirt Session im Lechwald, in Graz! 

Wie gefällts euch ?  :Smile: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=olFU03tYG-w

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Erstes Teamvideo 2013  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/emanongrt
www.emanon-grt.com

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27763

----------


## AutBerga

Neues video  :Wink: erstes voda neichn saison  :Wink: in windischgarstenam 1mai sperrt der lift auf video bitte teilen liken und abonieren wär auch nettyoutu.be/O-MUZRR-KdIlg

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ihr geht's mit dem Hochdruckreiniger aber auch gefährlich weit zum Bike. Mögen die Staubabstreifer/Lager garnicht.

Aber schönes Video und guter Speed.

----------


## AutBerga

Haha 
ab nexter woche gibz wieder gartenschlauch  :Wink: 
aber bei meinen tretlager is es schon egal kommt bald raus!
lass aber eh den Druck immer sehr nach beim hochdruckreiniger

danke  :Wink: )
lg

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Erstes Teamvideo 2013 
> https://www.facebook.com/emanongrt
> www.emanon-grt.com
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27763


sehr geil... ihr seid 14 u 16 jahre?  :Smile:

----------


## Killuha

Bin erst heute über das Video von den "I'm faster than you"-Machern gestolpert, obwohls schon seit Jänner auf Youtube ist. 

Hoffe mal es hat noch keiner gepostet:

www.youtube.com/watch?annotat...&v=kW7xzBC-qa0

Wie oft ich mich da mit meinen Freunden beim biken wiedererkannt habe....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Innsbruuucker

> sehr geil... ihr seid 14 u 16 jahre?


Genau, die Fahrer sind 14 bzw. 16 (österreichische U17 Meister und Austria Extreme Cup Gesamtsieger 2012)

Mehr Infos auf unsrer Homepage oder Facebook  :Smile:

----------


## teekanne

Hier ein kleines Video von meinem Saisonbeginn  :Smile: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ0JLWjmD0Y

----------


## kub

Grüß Euch,

zur Einstimmung auf die neue Saison habe ich von den letzten Rides im Vorjahr einen Cut gemacht:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf8e9...tE0q7A&index=1

Enjoy!

LG
Kub

----------


## laubry

Haha,

hab grad noch nen alten Fail von mir gefunden  :Mr. Blue: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWfWoTYU1Xg

----------


## Glenmor

:EEK!:  eh nix heftig,oda 

is mir aba a schon passiert :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld1B70l8xE0

Sa/So in Maribor!

----------


## 951Jonas

Sieht ja richtig geil aus in Maribor! Wenn das nur nicht so weit weg wäre!

----------


## willi

13:43   :Way To Go:  endlich mal Live gesehen, tät ich mir nie trauen.


Opening war aber echt super!

----------


## rush_dc

Schaut guat aus, du hast mir gerade bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen ob ich Ende Mai Maribor oder Semmering fahren soll. Im dem fall Maribor..  :Smile: 

Hier noch was aus livigno letzten Sommer:
https://vimeo.com/45851964

----------


## noox

> Schaut guat aus, du hast mir gerade bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen ob ich Ende Mai Maribor oder Semmering fahren soll. Im dem fall Maribor.. 
> 
> Hier noch was aus livigno letzten Sommer:
> https://vimeo.com/45851964


Wenn du sowieso vom Westen kommst, bietet sich auch beides an. Ein oder zwei Tage Semmering und dann ein par Tage Maribor.

----------


## rush_dc

Bin zu Besuch bei den Eltern meiner Freundin in Gleisdorf und hab nur einen Tag zu verfügung  :Wink:  vl darf ich nochn halben Tag schöckl, der wär grad in der Nähe.

----------


## WendiH.

Bikepark Pohorje!!! 2013!!!!!    Gopro Slowmo Test usw....  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Eins der wenigen, sehr gut gemachten Slow Mo Videos. Macht echt Spass das ganze anzusehen! :Thumb Up:

----------


## WendiH.

Danke!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AutBerga

Hy leute
wir warn samstag das erste mal in mautern a bissl trainieren und filmen
sehn uns am 25mai dort
youtu.be/dudpnCKSKeA
teilen wär nett lg

----------


## AutBerga

Warn gestan a weng mit da spiegelreflex unterwegsdas is unsa ergebnisyoutu.be/VXWUPWaLq6k

----------


## hhacks

Der Akrigg kann einfach alles:

www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...aign=spotlight

----------


## !ns!de

> Der Akrigg kann einfach alles:
> 
> www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...aign=spotlight


gibt es schon
https://www.downhill-board.com/73545...is-akrigg.html

----------


## Mergol

Hab mich jetzt mal mit einem beserem Videoprogram gespielt und Slowmo ausprobiert, des Video selber ist schon älter 2010 oder so
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF056RqPNck

----------


## Dustball1

Und wieder mal ein Helmkamera video. Aber man wills ja doch herzeigen  :Wink: 






ps: sry für die Musik, ich hoffe die ist schon soo alt, dass sie Niemandem mehr auf die Nerven geht  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2fW4...ature=youtu.be

Semmering DH Training.

----------


## willi

Semmering

----------


## WendiH.



----------


## **tunefish**

www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=d7fNWw2fBQ0#! schönes video von aaron gwin...

----------


## Frpro96

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyeNYcp5PSQ


DH RENNEN IN MAUTERN / WILDLIFE CHALLENGE 1.0    :Wink: 

HAB BEIM RENNEN EIN PAAR FAHRER GEFILMT, WIE GEFÄLLTS EUCH ?

----------


## Frpro96

www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8qs80OgBK8Rockin Bikepark Maribor/Pohorje! Meinungen?

----------


## druelli

Mir gefallen die Videos.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## martinfueloep

just one more semmerl vid:

----------


## laubry

Kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom BikePark Saint-Luc letztes Wochenende:

----------


## WendiH.

Bikepark Planai Schladming! 2013  :Big Grin:

----------


## kub

Erster Besuch in Maribor, 2013

www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0vBUSofftM

----------


## da Steff

Letzten Samstag in Schladming.. 
Am step up... er is gut hoch rausgekommen, bissi frontlastig, panik, bissi zuweit nach links... und najo... SMACK DOWN...
Nix passiert ausser schulterprellung und ana gehirnerschütterung..zu zach.

----------


## Speedtrip

AUTSCH  :EEK!:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Des Ding kann echt heimtückisch sein...
Gute Besserung.

----------


## AutBerga

Ein paar Auschnitte vom mir beim Training am Brenner
7er in der u17 und 2schnellster österreicher inder u17
www.youtube.com/watch?v=YogWTtiSFD0

----------


## FLo33

Schaut entweder nach Müdigkeit oder relativem Anfänger aus. Er setzt sich vorm Absprung rein, kann eigentlich nur in die Hosen gehen.

Alles Gute und Glück ghabt!

----------


## Speedtrip

> Ein paar Auschnitte vom mir beim Training am Brenner
> 7er in der u17 und 2schnellster österreicher inder u17
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=YogWTtiSFD0


Also ein bisschen Schlamm oder nasse Passagen sind ja noch ganz spassig, aber solche Schlammschlachten haben für mich nichts mit Fun zu tun. Das können sich die Profis antun, die werden dafür bezahlt.

----------


## Glenmor

also i steh drauf wenn so richtig schmutzig wird  :Mr Purple:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mir taugen solche gatschigen Sachen auch voll. Vor allem wenns im Wald steil, nass, gatschig und wurzelig is. Da ist Fahrtechnik und Linienwahl gefragt und nicht irgendwie drüber bolzen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Letzten Samstag in Schladming.. 
> Am step up... er is gut hoch rausgekommen, bissi frontlastig, panik, bissi zuweit nach links... und najo... SMACK DOWN...
> Nix passiert ausser schulterprellung und ana gehirnerschütterung..zu zach.


Hätt ich am Freitag auch fast so zambracht...
Habs aber geschafft mich samt Rad links die Steilwand rauf zu manövrieren. Ging alles gut.

----------


## noox

Wir waren am Sonntag in Bischofsmais. Nach einem fleißigen Tag in Schladming war ich nur auf der Flow Country unterwegs.

Hier im Train mit Rü und Horstl (ersteren kennt man, zweiteren hier nicht nicht - ist aber auch ganz schnell). Die beiden sind aber etwas vom Gas, damit ich ihnen nachkomme:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGa3tlDKNQM

Echt schade ist, dass Youtube (aber auch Vimeo) die Original-Qualität der GoPro3 (und auch das Video, das ich upgeloaded habe) so vermurkst.

----------


## FLo33

Schaut lustig aus! Die Sprünge könnten für meinen Geschmack a bissl weiter sein  :Cool: 

Was sagt da Rü da am Schluss? "Wie is des, ... in the wood" oda so?


Gut gefilmt, Hannes, endlich einer, der nicht nur sein Vorderrad liebt  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Neue 4X Strecke designed von Thomas Slavik im JBC Bikepark in Tschechien. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acgNYIeHNZQ

----------


## FLo33

Die Sprünge sind groß genug  :EEK!:  und für eine 4X-Strecke gscheit technisch.

----------


## Glenmor

endlich mal a geile 4x strecke  :Wink:

----------


## Speedtrip

:EEK!:  Krasse Sprünge ... da hätte ich erstmal echt Probleme den Bolzen in der Hose wieder hochzudrücken ... geil ist auch der Wallride ...  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Glenmor

geil find i auch die waldeinfahrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## AutBerga

ersten Trainingsläufe aufder planai für die ÖM am 14 juli  :Smile: 
100% Sony Action Cam

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFkER...eature=mh_lolz

----------


## Frpro96

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILOu__fYrBg


MAL WIEDER WAS NEUES VON MIR! MIT NER MENGE WHIP-ACTION!  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Schladming oberer Teil letzte Woche:



www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9BQCEsSQU4

Gibt eigentlich kaum eine "flowigere" Downhill-Strecke als der obere Teil in Schladming.

----------


## wolfsen

Unser no Budget Videoprojekt - Obeying Gravity II - vom letzten Sommer ist endlich fertig.  
Gefilmt wurde im Ötztal, viel Spaß beim anschaun'!  :Cool: 

Wir würden uns über Feedback und Likes sehr freuen! ahoi

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geil gemacht!

----------


## Don Siven

Echt cool!!! Weiter so!!!

----------


## noox

> Unser no Budget Videoprojekt - Obeying Gravity II - vom letzten Sommer ist endlich fertig.  
> Gefilmt wurde im Ötztal, viel Spaß beim anschaun'! 
> 
> Wir würden uns über Feedback und Likes sehr freuen! ahoi


Sehr cool! Ist da der Kameramann mit Drohne immer mitgegangen, oder nur zu einzelnen Locations?

----------


## wolfsen

Danke Leute! Also unser Pilot hat sich vom 3-6 Tag in die Tour eingeklinkt!

----------


## **tunefish**



----------


## Dustball1

Ausrutscher in Schladming

----------


## Hilli

:Mr. Yellow:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-UtRm99cdQ

----------


## Glenmor

:Eek: ... :Mr. Yellow:  WIE????

----------


## AutBerga

Trainingstag vom Österreichischen Junioren Nationateam in Schladming!
100% SONY Action Cam

----------


## Don Siven

Nicht schlecht!

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7_5z...ature=youtu.be

Zwar nicht MTB aber trotzdem sehr geil.

----------


## willi



----------


## willi



----------


## Laubfrosch

Reichmänner beim Training im Leobäng.

----------


## Don Siven

Cool :-)

----------


## druelli

Hier das versprochene Video zu den neuen Strecken in Wagrain.




L.G.

Dany

----------


## Don Siven

Nix zu sehen in Deutschland wegen der Musik.

----------


## druelli

Ich lade Heute Abend noch eine Version ohne Musik hoch.

Danke für die Info.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Holger0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGpdIh-sZM

Kurzer Run vom nahegelegenen Bikepark! Zum Üben reicht der allemal!
Leider nicht den Ausschalter richtig gedrückt deswegen einfach nach 2 minuten abschalten.

----------


## Frpro96

DH - DIRT EDIT FROM LEOGANG!   www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8QWfslteVQWIE GEFÄLLTS EUCH?  :Smile:

----------


## Glenmor

gefällt  :Wink: 
wo sin denn de Drops bei 1:14? sin neu oda?

----------


## Frpro96

Wennst ganz rauf fährst und dann denn Hangman entlang!  :Smile: 

Schaun recht neu aus  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

muss endlich wieda mal noch Leo, aber noch felbasperre:/

----------


## druelli

So, hier sollte das Video der neuen Strecken von Wagrain für alle zu sehen sein. Dauert noch ein bischen, lädt gerade hoch




L.G.

Dany

----------


## Speedtrip

sieht nach viel spass aus

----------


## da Steff

erstes mal wieder bei mir daham fahren!

vimeo.com/70557191

----------


## Speedtrip

Cool gemacht das vid *Top*

----------


## teekanne

Geiles Video Steff  :Mr. Yellow:  Wir ham uns an dem tag im Zug troffn.

Weil i scho dabei bin: a bissl Hometrails fahren

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29924

und

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29885

----------


## laubry

Nächstes mal Schoner anziehen, dann sieht's ein bisschen professioneller aus.

Amsonsten sind die Videos top! War das Bergauf schieben auf jeden Fall wert  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Falls es wer noch nicht kennt:

vimeo.com/70721410#at=0

Es gab wieder einen Flug über die Tour, diesmal aber mit gestandener Landung  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

watsons war trotzdem geiler  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Ja, da war die Location einfach geiler, hochalpin am Galibier ohne Bäume herum. Außerdem is der Franzos jetzt ja quasi nach ihnen drüber gesegelt.

----------


## noox

Wir waren am Wochenende in Saalbach. Samstag dann auch Steve getroffen und diesen - annähernd Non-Stop-Run - auf der X-Line gefahren. Dürfte mein ziemlich bester dort gewesen sein. Beim Rennen müsste mit diesem Lauf ein < 12 Minuten Zeit drinnen gewesen sein:




www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a4gQ...=TLNwdWEajQuwk

----------


## q_FTS_p

Puh, gscheit lang.

----------


## **tunefish**

ich war gestern wieder mal in livigno, leider war es ziemlich feucht und rutschig... das is auf alle fälle der beste trail in livigno, gegen ende hin hab ichs gemütlich angehn lassen, war die letzte fahrt nach 2 tagen  :Redface:

----------


## willi

Claudio Caluori. Course Preview Vallnord:
www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...eview-vallnord

----------


## q_FTS_p

Die Strecke schaut so geil aus. Echtes DH, ned sowas wie in PM.
Da könnte man wahrscheinlich auch chainless schnell runter sein.

----------


## Speedtrip

richtig harter Kurs ... schmal und sehr steil .. hab mir eine Helmkamerafahrt angeschaut.

----------


## laubry

Ich kenne Valnord...

Wenn es wirklich am steilsten Hügel ist dort (wovon ich nach den Helm-Cam Aufnahmen ausgehe), dann ist Champery dagegen eine Anfängerstrecke...

----------


## WendiH.



----------


## q_FTS_p

Den habens schon geil geshapet, gell?

----------


## Dustball1

mein erster Versuch selbst hinter der Kamera zu stehn

----------


## WendiH.

Jop. Einer der geilsten Sprünge!!! In der neun Downhill sind noch ein bar Sprünge dazugekommen.  Jedoch ist der Ziehlsprung mein Favorit.

----------


## rush_dc

vimeo.com/71669952

Was aus Crans Montana, war ein Stopp von meinem roadtripp ins Wallis nach chatel...
Da hinten verstecken sich ziemlich geile stecken, bellwald war auch schon ziemlich gut aber crans ist echt ein Highlight, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Falls man mal in chatel ist unbedingt die Stunde Hinfahrt opfern!

----------


## noox

Ziemlich guter Run auf der Downhill-Strecke in Leogang von Paz:



YouTube: Leogang World Cup Downhill Track 2013

----------


## WendiH.

sry für die Musik!---> wegen YouTube
Kleine Zusammenfassung des Bikeparks und der Downhill Strecke  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgxcRHV9Olg#at=76

Ganz arge Sache. 

4X darf echt nicht aussterben.

----------


## Crux

Wie geil, das schaut aus als wäre Michal Marosi der einzige Profifahrer und die anderen beiden hätten sich verlaufen.

----------


## willi

Claudio Caluori. Course Preview Mont Sainte Anne

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...e-dh-world-cup

Dem ist dort sicher ein Achterl abgangen beim Run :Big Grin:

----------


## rush_dc

Freu mich jedes mal wieder auf nen preview Run von ihm! Wobei die siegenthaler auch ganz lustig ist  :Smile: )

----------


## WendiH.



----------


## noox

Run von Phips und Paz am Hangman I in Leogang.

Oben haben die einfach die witzigen Wurzeln mit zwei Holzbrücken überbaut. Würd mich echt interessieren, was dafür der Grund ist. Und wenn man schon lauter Autobahnen bauen will, warum baut ma des net daneben hin.

Im Mittelteil ist eine Drop-Line dazugekommen:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_w6...gjInMXD8IOXH7w

----------


## Gonzo0815

Die werdens überbaut haben weil's da mehreren so wie mir gegangen sein wird letztes Jahr.
Bin auf einer der Wurzeln weggerutscht und dann etliche Meter den Hang runter gekullert  :Big Grin: 

Aber so aufregend schlimm war's eigentlich auch net da oben

----------


## Glenmor

de Verweichlichung von DH/FR-streckn....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Philipp

Hab mal sehr altes Filmaterial hochgeladen 

videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30430

----------


## Kaitschy

Hier unser neues Video  :Wink: Anschauen lohnt sich definitiv, über Daumen hoch und Abo würden wir uns auch freuen.www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo53O...ature=youtu.beIm Namen von "TheSpecialFreeriders"

----------


## xRS88x

Waren gestern in Steinach (Bikepark Tirol) ein bisschen filmen.
Wenns euch gefällt, würden wir uns über einen Like freuen !

videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30543

Greets aus Innsbruck

----------


## noox

Falls in den anderen Threads noch nicht gesehen:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnlb...gjInMXD8IOXH7w

----------


## AutBerga

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRdG...ature=youtu.be
gestern in schladming
bewertungen sind erwünscht  :Wink:

----------


## BraverBua

Nach langer Schaffenspause hab ich, abseits der ganzen POV-Videos, wieder an einem kurzen Stück gewerkt, bei Interesse:

vimeo.com/72587008

Location: Schladming
Year: 2013/August

----------


## Glenmor

schon a bissl spät aber doch, rennen millstatt 2013  :Wink: 


http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U

----------


## Philipp

Alles zusammen: Enduro, Dirt, Freeride und Dh

videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30735

----------


## Kaisen

Dann will ich auch mal

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30728

----------


## Wenzel

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRdG...ature=youtu.be
> gestern in schladming
> bewertungen sind erwünscht


Gut gefahren, gut geschnitten. Thumbs up.

----------


## fipu

> Waren gestern in Steinach (Bikepark Tirol) ein bisschen filmen.
> Wenns euch gefällt, würden wir uns über einen Like freuen !
> 
> videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30543
> 
> Greets aus Innsbruck


Haben die Alle die Schoner zu Hause vergessen? :Wink:

----------


## wasti131



----------


## Don Siven

Sehr geil!

----------


## Frpro96

Neues video! War einiges an Arbeit das alles zu filmen und bearbeiten!  Was sagt ihr dazu ?  :Smile: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31161

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ned schlecht...owa wenn i de blockierenden Hinterräder nur siech...

----------


## noox

Ja, auf Naturtrails hat ein blockierendes Hinterrad nix zu suchen. Und meine Knie wären mir zu schade, um damit ohne Knieschützer zu fahren. Persönlich empfehle ich auch immer einen Rückenprotektor. Geht schneller als man glaubt, dass man auf a paar Steine mit dem Kreuz zuerst landet ...

----------


## Frpro96

Ja des mitn Hinterradl is so a sach  :Wink:  Grundsätzlich san ma die reifen z'schad dafür aber da's ja guat ausschaut hab is fürs video riskiern müssen  :Wink:  :P

Also Knie und Ellbogenprotektoren trag ich eigentlich immer, leider einmal vergessen kab, deswegen am video auch eine Sequenz ohne.....

----------


## q_FTS_p

Also aus meiner Sicht hat das Geschleife mitn blockierten HR null Style. Wenn schon rutschendes Hinterrad, dann durch genügend Speed und Kurventechnik. Man kann auch driften, ohne die Bremse auch nur anzurühren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

schaut teils gefährlich aus bzw. recht unkontrolliert.

----------


## WendiH.

Nettes Wochenende in Slowenien!!  :Smile:

----------


## Speedtrip

Echt nice ... Maribor ist auf jeden Fall auf meiner ToDo Liste fürs nächste Jahr

----------


## WendiH.

Danke! Ja musst auf jeden fall mal hinschuan!...

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.pinkbike.com/news/It-Pays...ideo-2013.html

Bitte zu Kenntnis nehmen! 

Geil gemacht ürbigens...

----------


## noox

Kona @ Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis:





https://vimeo.com/73956572

----------


## Don Siven

Sehr cool!

----------


## iPete

Hey! Ich hab mich in meiner Verletzungspause auch mit vom Dezember vorhandenen Videomaterial gespielt.
Hier das Ergebnis:

youtu.be/WKK3i_hUTM8

----------


## Don Siven

Auch sehr cool!

----------


## willi

World Cup Hafjell Course Preview: Claudio Caluori und Andi Tillman( mit Crash)

www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/st...-rides-hafjell

----------


## q_FTS_p

Er is und bleibt der geilste. "I hope he didn't crash, I need him to edit this Video".

Blöd is das mitn Tillmann halt; dürfte aber nicht allzu schlimm ausgegangen sein.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Silverstar war echt fein...

----------


## Dustball1



----------


## AutBerga

neues video vom bikepark tirol/steinach am brennerwww.youtube.com/watch?v=0PY6jwDZaI4

----------


## Don Siven

Hier mal meine ersten Schneidversuche mit altem Material. Bei der Bewertung bitte bedenken das dies meine erste Saison ist :-)

----------


## bighit75



----------


## noox

Am letzten Tag unseres Enduro-Trips Schweiz/Italien waren wir auch noch einen Tag im Bikepark Fiss.
Rü verfolgt mich auf der Jump-Line



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD1b...gjInMXD8IOXH7w

----------


## Speedtrip

Sieht nach viel Spass aus der Kurs.

----------


## 951Jonas

Sieht echt geil aus in Fiss! Muss da nächstes Jahr auch mal hin!

----------


## willi

Irre wie die Jungs Manuals machen:

----------


## Dustball1

Leider war ein Tag viel zu wenig zum Filmen.

----------


## FLo33

Gut gemacht!

----------


## AutBerga

teaser für meinen film von 2013
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq9kERs7hs0

----------


## Speedtrip

Gemaverbot

----------


## FLo33

Bender lebt - und zwar in Russland  :Lol: 





Aber sinnvoller sind seine Aktionen trotzdem noch nicht...  :Big Grin:

----------


## bighit75



----------


## trailflowing

Servus Leute,

Ich habe mal ein Downhill und Enduro Video zusammen geschnitten und mache damit bei einem Videocontest im Schwarzwald mit. Würde mich sehr über Feedback zum Video freuen. Das Video Schneidprogramm hat leider nicht ganz so gut produziert, was die Schnitte ungenau gemacht hat, doch schaut es euch einfach mal an. Güße Marius

www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Marius-Gabriel

----------


## WendiH.

Kleine Zusammenfassung aus den Gopro Videos von heuer!!  :Smile: 

Bikepark Schladming
Bikepark Semmering
Bikepark Maribor Pohorje
Trail Area Schöckl

----------


## Kaisen

Mal meine ersten Gehversuche mit SlowMotion.
Wems gefällt gerne bei mtb-news liken








videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31967

----------


## AutBerga

New step up bei unsan hometrail 
m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...ure%3Dyoutu.be

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KMxr...ature=youtu.be

Oberer Teil in Schladming.

----------


## Sorbas

> Oberer Teil in Schladming.


LOL, du bist auch nurmehr unterwegs oder ? Gibt's einen Bikepark in dem du heuer noch nicht warst *gg* Schladming steht nächstes Jahr auch wieder mal auf der Liste, allerdings...wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe...eher im Sommer. Erinnert mich an meine vorletzte Semmeringausfahrt...da wollt ich schon dem Radl den Schlauch in die Hand drücken und mich selber auf den Holzbalken hängen, so dreckig wie ich war... ;-)

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ja, in letzter Zeit bin ich wieder fleißig unterwegs. Aber leider bin i heuer noch nicht nach Salzburg kommen.

Und ja, oben wars gscheit gatschig. Die WC DH war dafür aber deutlich fester.

----------


## martinfueloep

Letztens, am Schöckl, war's auch ordentlich nass...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wär eine würdige WC Strecke.

----------


## martinfueloep

> Wär eine würdige WC Strecke.


das würde ich mir dann gern aus nächster nähe ansehen...und weinen, ob des fehlenden eigenen talents...
 :Wink:

----------


## Sorbas

> auch ordentlich nass...


da war's am Semmering letzten's deutlich schöner ;-)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyBzc-fhWs

----------


## Roman151

Hier mal ein Video von unserem Hometrial: www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r7Tksam3Lk

 :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Cool gmacht.

----------


## q_FTS_p

No a bissl was vom Semmering:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMhcVZsKrbE

----------


## willi

She does it Right: schnell,style und schöne Berge :Wink:

----------


## noox

So true!  :Wink: 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPVRU7jSYkQ

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geil.

----------


## kollduesi

Hallo 

Wir von www.lm-media.at haben im Sommer 2013 auch ein bisschen Downhill gefilmt.
Dabei werden die GoPro Hero3 Black edition, die JVC Adicxxion, die Rollei 5s Wifi, die Ion Air Pro wifi sowie die Drift HD Ghost in unterschiedlichen Sportarten verglichen.
Unter anderem eben im Downhill mit Junior Rider Manuel Widmann.
Downhill www.youtube.com/watch?v=zny-o_cF-Lk

Wenns gefällt, hier gibts noch mehr links zu unseren Actioncam tests
Freestyle skiing	www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVHv18qADlE
Canyoning www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr7Lah4Wekw
Motocross	www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZsMcoMX41s
Wakeboard	www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTIqr6CWknE
Die Kontrahenten www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7mAfbxrrs4
Das Handling	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc6Coe1AXqE

Hoffe es gefällt euch und Hilft dem ein oder anderen bei seiner Kaufentscheidung

kollduesiBeobachter *Beiträge:* 2*Registriert:* Montag 28. Oktober 2013, 12:29

----------


## AutBerga

unser video vom bikepark semmering  :Wink: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qggc1...ature=youtu.be

----------


## FLo33

> (...)
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt euch und Hilft dem ein oder anderen bei seiner Kaufentscheidung
> 
> (...)


Wenn Kritik erwünscht is, wovon ich bei einem öffentlichen Post ausgeh, ein bissler weniger Blabla und ein bisserl mehr tatsächliche Information zu den Kameras und Vergleichsmaterial wären gut. So fällts unter die Kategorie Werbefilmchen, Erinnerungseffekt gegen Null.

----------


## kollduesi

> Wenn Kritik erwünscht is, wovon ich bei einem öffentlichen Post ausgeh, ein bissler weniger Blabla und ein bisserl mehr tatsächliche Information zu den Kameras und Vergleichsmaterial wären gut. So fällts unter die Kategorie Werbefilmchen, Erinnerungseffekt gegen Null.


Hallo Flo,

Ja Kritik ist natürlich erwünscht => hilft uns ja auch besser zu werden.
es gibt auch zwei Videos die sich mehr mit den Kameras beschäftigen (erreichen leider etwas weniger Publikum)
das viele Blabla kommt daher das die Sportler sich freiwillig und unentgeltlich für uns Zeit genommen haben, deshalb wollten wir ihnen natürlich auch kurz die Möglichkeit zur Eigenwerbung geben => Die leben ja auch von ihrer Medienpräsenz und ihren Sponsoren.
Unsere Werbung im eigenen Sinn hält sich meiner meinung nach dezent im Hintergrund (Logo links oben)

Trotzdem nochmal Danke für deine offene Kritik, sollten wir wieder einmal solche Videos machen werden wir versucehn das besser zu machen.

Lg christian

----------


## Hilli

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2nDOTVoYkY (;

----------


## kub

youtu.be/00ixFIjTYq0

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den einen oder anderen Rider aus dem Video und kann es weiterleiten...wenn es gefällt  :Smile: 

LG
Kub

----------


## Wenzel

> youtu.be/00ixFIjTYq0
> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den einen oder anderen Rider aus dem Video und kann es weiterleiten...wenn es gefällt 
> LG
> Kub


Jo, wirklich gut gemachtes Video (der Song ist aber schon verdammt ausgelutscht^^) und die Quali passt auch. Semmering kommt auf meine Liste der Bikeparks fürs nächste Jahr...  :Big Grin: 


Hier ein (eher flowiges Video) von meinem diesjährigen Spicak-Ausflug:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ64P12YS_c&hd=1

----------


## **tunefish**

www.pinkbike.com/video/338318/ bischofsmais downhill vor 3 oder 4 wochen...

----------


## q_FTS_p

videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32470

Sehr fein.

----------


## laubry

> videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32470
> 
> Sehr fein.


Krasser Scheiss  :EEK!: 

Die Typen können was..

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-D...ives-2013.htmlGanz, ganz, ganz was arges.

----------


## !ns!de

sehr sehr feines werk von den jungs!!!

*OldMillValley                               *

----------


## Speedtrip

Beide vids sind geil, aber das erste ist einfach nur kränk

----------


## Kaisen

Hier mal unsere Video von Serfaus Fiss Ladis

----------


## Killuha

Wir waren diesen Sommer in PDS und mein Cousin hat aus den ganzen GoPro Aufnahmen ein nettes Video gezaubert. Ist zwar mit 9min etwas lang aber ich finde er hat beim editieren einen super Job gemacht und ich wills euch nicht vorenthalten  :Wink: 










Das Riding ist natürlich noch verbesserungswürdig, aber ich hoffe man kann dadurch einen guten Eindruck von PDS bekommen und es gefällt euch  :Smile: 

Anmerkung: Wir hatte bis auf 1 Unwettertag nur schönes Wetter mit Blauen Himmel, was für 2 Wochen echt ein Glücksfall war  :Smile: 

LG
Killu

Edit: Ahja das wichtigste fast vergessen. Am Schluss gibts noch einen "Outtakes / Fails"-Part  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schon ziemlich geil.

----------


## **tunefish**

cooles video, aber warum habt ihr bei 2 wochen urlaub chatel und champery ausgelassen? ich war dieses jahr auch, leider hatten wir weniger glück mitm wetter und nach 4 tagen ne gebrochene hand^^

----------


## Killuha

Danke  :Smile: 

@Tunefish: Wir haben Chatel nicht ausgelassen aber wir haben was ich mich noch erinnern kann keine guten Aufnahmen zusammen gebracht.

War im Vergleich zu den restlichen Gebieten auch ziemlich überlaufen und darum waren wir lieber in den anderen Gebieten unterwegs.

Black Shore & Co waren immer gesperrt wie wir dort waren. Nicht das wir da wirklich was gerissen hätten, aber angeschaut hätten wirs uns gern mal.  :Big Grin: 

Champery haben wir wirklich ausgelassen, uns hat da schon 1 Tag Morgins von der Steilheit & dem Technischen gereicht.
Wir sind erst Mitte-Ende der 2. Woche hinüber und da wollten dann die Hände auch nicht mehr so  :Wink: 

Man muss sich ja auch einen Grund haben wieder zu kommen. Chatel River & Road-Gap fehlen ja auch noch und das Fail-Video von Black Shore muss man auch noch irgendwann nachstellen  :Wink:

----------


## kenny87

> cooles video, aber warum habt ihr bei 2 wochen urlaub chatel und champery ausgelassen? ich war dieses jahr auch, leider hatten wir weniger glück mitm wetter und nach 4 tagen ne gebrochene hand^^


ich glaub in Chatel haben wir nicht mal gefilmt, frag mich nicht wieso  :Smile:  
Champery wollten wir eh, aber irgendwie sind wir dann doch net mehr rüber gekommen. Wird aber sicher nicht das letzte mal PDS gewesen sein!

----------


## pippo999

www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_if4Ldkl_I

Saisonabschluss im Bikepark Maribor Ende Oktober

----------


## laubry

Video ist nicht von mir. Ist von nem Kollegen der ne Bikeschule hat:

youtu.be/Dh-p-NKSHPk

----------


## noox

Arrival von der Coastl Crew und Anthill Films frei Verfügbar seit 21:00 für 12 Stunden: 

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...-premiere-live

----------


## druelli

Hübsch es ist.......

Danke für den Link

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Lars :D

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHshwffhicA

mein 2tes mal im Bikepark gewesen.
hatte damals noch basketball Schuhe an mit harter sole bin immer vom pedal gerutscht daher auch so langsam :/

----------


## laubry

Kleines Video von mir beim Spielen im Schnee:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoGtgVQnFjQ

----------


## q_FTS_p

Gut gefahren.

----------


## FLo33

Cool, schaut sehr lustig aus! Man sieht schön, wie mit schwindender Höhe die Schneedecke ebenso schwindet.

Welche Reifen fähsrt du da? Ich nehme an, normale DH-Reifen.

----------


## laubry

Danke.

Dass der Schnee weg ist hat nichts mit der Höhe zu tun, sondern mit den fleissigen Trailbauern die am Samstag den untersten Teil der Strecke schwarz geräumt und kleine Verbesserungsarbeiten vorgenommen haben  :Smile: 

Hätte ich gewusst dass Schnee liegt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch den Wetscream montiert, so war ich aber mit den Highroller 2 unterwegs.

----------


## FLo33

Haha, ok, nix mit Tauwetter.

Bei Schnee sind solche angelegten Strecken eh am besten, weil die Anlieger dann trotzdem recht gut funktionieren. Schaut echt nach Spaß aus.

----------


## noox

Angeblich die Weltcup-Strecke von Cairns, Australien (26./27. April)



www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7L7Woe9OwA

Für die Übertragung ist das eher ungut, wenn fast alles im engen Wald ist.

----------


## Speedtrip

Geiler Kurs, aber ich musste vorzeitig abschalten weil ich bei der Musik sonst Amok gelaufen wäre

----------


## noox

Bei der Musik ging's mir auch so!

----------


## **tunefish**

vimeo.com/81679516

der Sprung am Schluss is mal krass weit

----------


## MrUpdate

Die Strecke in Cairns sieht ja echt spaßig aus aber ob man da drauf jetzt unbedingt einen World Cup veranstalten muss versteh ich nicht. Mir fallen spontan 10 andere Strecken ein die Worldcupwürdiger währen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Frag mich schon wie viele WC Fahrer da mit dem Enduro an den Start gehen werden...fahrts lieber in Schladming.

----------


## Speedtrip

> vimeo.com/81679516
> 
> der Sprung am Schluss is mal krass weit


Krasser Fahrstil ... der hats drauf

----------


## r-dog

Neues Enduro Video

viel Spaß  :Smile: 

videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/33051

----------


## FLo33

Nett!

----------


## Philipp

> vimeo.com/81679516
> 
> der Sprung am Schluss is mal krass weit


Sehr geiles Video. Jetzt war ich schon zwei mal in Whistler und bin immer noch nicht mit'n bike dort unterwegs gewesen. Dafürs war es super zum boarden  :Big Grin:

----------


## AutBerga

Gestern am schöckl 
youtu.be/xFEe1mAW2g4

----------


## noox

YouTube pusht unser Saalbach X-Line Video grad gewaltig. Momentan über 4000 Views pro Tag. Insgesamt schon 100.000

War echt ein cooler Tag und starker Run von mir. Ein paar Mal nicht die ideale Linie erwischt. Aber ich glaub mit dem Run wär sich Top 20 beim Rennen ausgegangen. 

Steve ist mir natürlich chillig davongefahren  :Wink:  Aber er war ja auch 5. beim Rennen. 

Highlight ist definitiv der erste Wald. Der daugt mir so gewaltig!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a4gQpwzbuU

----------


## DH 24/7

Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Video und eine schöne Strecke... und ne gute Kondition!  :Smile:

----------


## bighit75



----------


## FLo33

Herrlich  :Big Grin:  ( <- Enduro Smiley)

----------


## q_FTS_p

Zum Saisonstart glei mal gscheit eingfahrn.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unD5...ature=youtu.be

----------


## willi

Mich wunderts heut noch das du das so gut weggesteckt hast. :Embarrassment: 

Jetzt aus deiner Sicht schauts no wüter aus.

----------


## laubry

> Zum Saisonstart glei mal gscheit eingfahrn.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unD5...ature=youtu.be


Ach du scheisse.

Erinnert mich an ihn hier:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=19M8nyWx7Dk#t=0

 :Big Grin:

----------


## laubry

youtu.be/tNrNO-49hZw

----------


## DH 24/7

> Zum Saisonstart glei mal gscheit eingfahrn.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unD5...ature=youtu.be


Was war das Problem? Zu viel Vorderlage bekommen?

----------


## pippo999

Kurzes Video vom Hometrail in Graz.

----------


## laubry

Nice! Gut gefahren und eine spassige Strecke.

Hast du da noch nen HDR Filter angewendet oder so? Welche Kamera?

----------


## pippo999

@ laubry: HDR Filter habe ich keinen verwendet glaube ich, hab es nur etwas dunkler gemacht und etwas Kontrast erhöht, da die Sonne eben direkt von vorne kommt und es sehr hell gewesen ist.
Kamera war eine GoPro Hero 3+

----------


## noox

Markus Pekoll:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYOf2mZwaLs

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wenn ma schon bei ihm san:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## noox

Mal a bissl ungewohnt, aber geil:

www.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...5353/sspomer,2

----------


## robseng

Ahhh der Sound, nice! :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Super! Kein an der Geschwindigkeit-Herumgedrehe, Danke, Danke, Danke!

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Was war das Problem? Zu viel Vorderlage bekommen?


Nicht direkt, bin einfach viel zu schnell dran gewesen.

----------


## Killuha

Die Jungs von NSMB.com haben wieder was lustiges gezaubert  :Wink: vimeo.com/91496760

----------


## willi

Course Preview Pietermaritzburg von Claudio Caluori  :Big Grin: :

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...etermaritzburg

----------


## Gonzo0815

Der Typ is sooooo genial! Haut sich owi und kommentiert als ob er am Sofa sitzen würd. Immer wieder genial zum anschaun.

----------


## druelli

Hallo Freunde des zügigen Bergabfahrens,

habe nachfolgend mal einen Testrun mit der Drift zusammengeschnitten. Ich habe die typische Helmcam- Position weggelassen und andere Montagemöglichkeiten ausprobiert. Einige sind vielversprechend, Andere weniger.

L.G.

Dany

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z-DlEpsJiA

----------


## q_FTS_p

youtu.be/aDj9W0GTjCY

Maribor WC DH in perfektem Zustand!

----------


## Patrick K.

Ein Fail Video von mir (ich weis auch nicht wie ich das geschaft habe  :Big Grin: )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt2PHLdt_jg

Und Frohe Ostern euch allen!!

LG
Patrick

----------


## danhill

Super! :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> ich weis auch nicht wie ich das geschaft habe


Made my day  :Big Grin:

----------


## bubi

Oh Shit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patrick K.

danhill, Gonzo0815 und bubi 

Dann ist ja gut wenns euch gefällt für nix anderes wars gedacht  :Big Grin: 
Waren ca.16 Meter mein kumpel der schon länger fährt wie ich sagt so : "Glückwunsch du hast es überlebt"  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Danke für einige herzhafte Lacher im Büro! Cool, dass Du die Kamera weiterlaufen hast lassen  :Thank You!:

----------


## Patrick K.

Kein Ding war auch nur für lacher gedacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Genial wie immer! Course Preview Cairns mit Claudio Caluori:

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...ns-pov-claudio

----------


## BraverBua

Super Track, Super Preview - Super Geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Hat er ein bissl eine Schlangenphobie?` :Stick Out Tongue: 

Den Kurs selber find i jetzt ned so spektakulär, wieder eher ein Treterkurs und für leichte Radln. Sind bestimmt wieder einige Small Bikes unterwegs. Eventuell anders, wenns schifft.

----------


## noox

Unglaublich was da Jackson Goldstone mit seinen 10 Jahren abliefert:


YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDC4NUswIs

----------


## noox

Und geiles Video aus Österreich vom Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis von SlowMotion hat's zum VOD auf Pinkbike geschafft:









Pinkbike: www.pinkbike.com/video/359074/

----------


## noox

Wieder was von den schnellen Jungen:








videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/35462

----------


## Gonzo0815

Geben zwar schon gut Gas, aber immer diese unötige beschleunigenten Szene nerven schön langsam.
Das Vid wäre viel sympathischer wenn das nicht gemacht würde.

----------


## FLo33

Full ACK, Gonzo! Und des dauernde Wheelie-/Manual-Gepose is a eher lächerlich...

----------


## laubry

> aber immer diese unötige beschleunigenten Szene nerven schön langsam.


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann wurde das Video nicht beschleunigt, aber es wurde mit Ultra Wide Angle aufgenommen (Neu ab GoPro 3). Das lässt alles viel schneller aussehen, weil der Sichtwinkel grösser und somit das Bild mehr verzogen ist.

----------


## noox

> Full ACK, Gonzo! Und des dauernde Wheelie-/Manual-Gepose is a eher lächerlich...


Flo, die sind ja noch so jung - da muss ma a bissl posen.  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Da hast recht, bei uns würde es ja noch lächerlicher aussehen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann wurde das Video nicht beschleunigt, aber es wurde mit Ultra Wide Angle aufgenommen


Da magst du schon Recht haben, jedoch um 2:50-2:55 bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Sieht zu eckig und unkontrolliert aus, als dass man das so fahren könnte. Zwischendurch sind immer wieder ein paar solche Sekunden versteckt.
Ich tippe eher drauf das da um ein paar % beschleunigtwurde.

----------


## noox

In einem Monat ist's wieder so weit: Die X-Line sperrt auf.

Heute hat unser GoPro-Video vom letzten Jahr die halbe Million Views erreicht:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a4gQpwzbuU

(Nur falls sich jemand fragt, was ich im letzten Jahr so gemacht hab  :Wink:  )

----------


## FLo33

> (...)
> 
> (Nur falls sich jemand fragt, was ich im letzten Jahr so gemacht hab  )


Meinst damit, X-Line trainiert?  :Big Grin:

----------


## WendiH.

SCHLADMING 2014  :Smile:

----------


## Skibikers

Geile Aufnahmen!  :Big Grin:  mir gefällts.

----------


## Wenzel

> SCHLADMING 2014


Ganz  ehrlich? Ich kenne die Strecken nicht, aber der Fahrtechnik nach zu  urteilen ist das obere Liga, wenn nicht sogar schon professionell. Die  Strecke schaut auch anspruchsvoll aus. Also auf jeden Fall ein geiles  Video!  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Claudio Caluori at Fort Will: www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...orld-cup-track

----------


## fipu

Kennt jemand von Euch schon den Film vom Peaty?
www.wontbackdownfilm.com/
Ich habe ihn mir mal runtergeladen und finde ihn sehr gut. Es zeigt auch den Downhill der früheren Jahren etwas. 


(Bild von hier=> dirtmountainbike.com/featured...teve-peat.html )

----------


## noox

X-Line 2014:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3kJ_9ZDICU

----------


## noox

Erster Teil vom Hacklberg II - erstes Durchrollen:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGI_...gjInMXD8IOXH7w

----------


## Frpro96

Video vom ESR Rider Wendi Hirzberger in Maribor / Pohorje!!

----------


## bighit75



----------


## noox

Mein Race Run vom Scott Gang Battle beim Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm.  Schlussendlich 17. Platz. War zwar nach der Quali (ohne viel Treten)  18er und somit in der ersten Reihe. Aber da es dort dann realtiv eng war  und die neben mir - soweit ich wusste -  schneller waren, habe ich beim Start zurückgesteckt. Dadurch sind dann  schon einige andere vorgefahren. Bis auf ganz unten wäre schon teilweise  noch mehr gegangen - fad wurde mir aber definitiv nicht. 

 Nicht schrecken: Den Dreck auf der Linse nach einer Wasserdurchfahrt wische ich schon wieder weg.




YouTube: Scott Gang Battle 2014 Race Run

----------


## FLo33

Super! Gut gefahren und gut gefilmt  :Wink:  War es bei ca. 11:30 einmal knapp mit der Landung, nach einem Holzabsprung?

Man sieht aber sehr deutlich, dass der Start alles entscheidend ist. Wenn der Vordermann keinen Fehler macht, kommt man auf den Bikeparkstrecken einfach nicht vorbei. Drum war Caidom so gut, oben sehr lange sehr offen und schnell - man konnte bei richtiger Linienwahl verdammt viel überholen. Und unten Naturstrecke mit unzähligen Linien, dadurch auch sehr gute Überholmöglichkeiten! Natürlich ist auch bei > 35 min Fahrzeit mehr möglich.

----------


## Markus1907

Wirklich gut gefilmt. Da fühlt man ja das Renen quasi richtig mit. Riesen Respekt, gute Fahrt!

----------


## noox

Ich stand ursprünglich ziemlich optimal. Aber ich wusste, dass die meisten neben mir doch noch einmal deutlich schneller waren. Deswegen habe ich absichtlich zurückgesteckt. Wir standen da einfach zu eng. Hätte ich nicht machen sollen. Aber da ich dann quasi mit dem Lenker hinten war, konnte ich nicht vollgas raus und dann bist gleich eine Radlänge hinten. Somit kommen dann auch die von rechts dazu. 

Oben war's sicher schade, weil da einige Sekunden verloren gegangen sind. Unten wär's aber eh nimmer schneller gegangen. Bei dem Holzdrop hatte ich tatsächlich kurz Probleme. Beim Absprung hat der momentan eine Rinne und das mag ich net. Hab dann irgendwie blöd tan...

Hier das Video von der Fox Enduro Challenge:



Part I: Hacklberg Trail I

Part II: Hacklberg Trail II 

Part III: Buchegg Trail

Ich wurde da übrigens 6. 25 Sekunden Rückstand auf den Sieger - und das bei einer Laufzeit von 25 Sekunden. Bis auf Thomas "der Professor" Schmitt und Rob J aber nicht viele bekannten Namen am Start.

----------


## laubry

Bin soeben aus den Ferien zurück  :Frown: 

Ich war 2 Wochen im Wallis in der Schweiz unterwegs.

Hier ein Video vom oberen Teil der Freeride Strecke in Crans-Montana:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/37001

----------


## FLo33

Cool, sieht staubig und schottrig aus, aber doch flowig.

----------


## laubry

Ich kann die Strecke echt jedem empfehlen. Es hat übrigens 2 Strecken, eine waschechte DH-Strecke (viel naturbelassen, tolle Landschaft, seeeeehr flowig) und eine Freeride-Strecke die weit über der Baumgrenze (ca. 3200MüM) beginnt und dann in flowige Waldtrails übergeht. Mann ich gerate gleich wieder ins Schwärmen  :Smile: 

Ich habe viele Aufnahmen von Crans-Montana, vielleicht lade ich noch ein paar hoch.

----------


## FLo33

Naturbelassen und DH hört sich sehr gut an, her damit!  :Smile:

----------


## rush_dc

Ich find crans montana auch ziemlich geil, die Strecken sind absolut der Hammer, ewig lang, gut gebaut und Flow ohne Ende.
Empfehlen kann ich auch noch St. Luc auf der anderen Seite vom Tal.
Ich kann nur sagen: im Wallis wissen sie wie man strecken baut, mit und ohne Bagger!

----------


## laubry

Hier die DH-Strecke von Crans-Montana. Leider nicht ganz komplett da wir im untersten Teil noch eine Linie angeschaut haben, ist aber ca. 4/5 komplett:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/37015/hd

Und hier noch der untere Teil der Freeride-Strecke inkl. einem kleinen Crash  :Smile: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/37028

----------


## willi

Claudio Caluori Course Preview Mont-Sainte-Anne

www.redbull.com/ca/en/bike/st...ont-saint-anne

----------


## danhill

Des is einfach irre! I würd mir so in de Hosen sch.... !

m.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/...aign=spotlight

----------


## Glenmor

würd i mir auch; müssts aber trotzdem probiern  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Claudio Caluori Course preview Windham:

www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/st...ham-mtb-course

----------


## scherom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWlm...lqhrnqqjbqyi2o

der Deppner Peter haut sich min Carbon Renner die DH am Semmering runter

----------


## FLo33

Toll...

Manche Dinge sind einfach... naja. Und jeder Querfeldeinrennfahrer kann da nur müde lächeln.

----------


## laubry

> Toll...Manche Dinge sind einfach...


Nun, wenn mans Geld hat...

----------


## FLo33

> Nun, wenn mans Geld hat...


Tja  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> scherom;807300]der Deppner Peter haut sich min Carbon Renner die DH am Semmering runter


Wenn's wenigstens fahrtechnisch sehenswert wäre und zufällig ist vor dem wirklich interessanten Teil die Karte voll  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## !ns!de

*First Triple Backflip On A Mountain Bike*

----------


## Sorbas

> Wenn's wenigstens fahrtechnisch sehenswert wäre und zufällig ist vor dem wirklich interessanten Teil die Karte voll


Aber eine lässige Aktion ists trotzdem irgendwie ;-) Schad halt um's Material. Verneigen würd ich mich wenn er damit:

a) den Roadgap springt
b) am 24er teilnimmt

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## laubry

What I do in Whistler:

----------


## willi

Zu geil :Jester:

----------


## laubry

Murmeltier mit Todeswunsch..

Der kleine hatte Glück und ich auch. Ich denk ich wär bis heut nicht drüber weggekommen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/37442

----------


## FLo33

Hehe, leichte Gripprobleme, das Viecherl

----------


## laubry

Und das trotz Allradantrieb

----------


## FLo33

Sollte mal seine Reif... äh, Krallenwahl überdenken für die Strecke.

----------


## tomtom1986

Hier mal ein Video von mir

----------


## noox

Wer die Trails in Nauders und der Reschenpass-Region noch nicht kennt:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b3ngWTx8os

----------


## FLo33

Jetzt versteh ich, wieso Du immer so von Nauders schwärmst. Perfekte Singletrails und alles legal zu befahren... hmmmm, es könnte so schön sein auf der Welt.

Die Frage ist nur, wie lange die Trails so naturbelassen und waldbodig bleiben, wenn da >10 Hanseln am Tag drüber heizen.

----------


## noox

Ja, das frage ich mich auch.

Auf der Haideralm gab's allerdings schon mal ein Eröffnungsevent wo durchaus einige da warn. Der Trail schaut trotzdem aus wie fast neu. Gerry (der letzte) existiert schon seit letztem Jahr - also Enduro-Rennen. Green Days mit unzähligen Fahrern. 

Außerdem sind die Trails nicht für jedermann. Also teils muss man ganz schön arbeiten, um sauber durchzukommen. Da müssen sie noch was verbessern. Ich hoffe, ich kann bald den Bericht fertigmachen.

----------


## Frpro96

Mal etwas anderes, flowigeres! Haben letzte Woche den Flowtrail auf der Petzen getestet und muss sagen das auch so etwas Spaß machen kann   :Wink:

----------


## noox

Schaut nach Spaß aus! Würd da auch gerne mal mit dem Enduo heizen!

----------


## noox

Sam Hills Winning Run in Meribel:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9iJb0XB3kM

----------


## greenwhite

Oh das sind echt tolle Videos, vielen Dank fürs Veröffentlichen!

Und Frpro96 hat mir definitiv Geschmack auf den Flowtrail auf der Petzen gemacht, wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Nähe des Klopeiner Sees bin und das Wetter passt, probiere ich ihn auch aus.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> Jetzt versteh ich, wieso Du immer so von Nauders schwärmst. Perfekte Singletrails und alles legal zu befahren... hmmmm, es könnte so schön sein auf der Welt.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange die Trails so naturbelassen und waldbodig bleiben, wenn da >10 Hanseln am Tag drüber heizen.


Weil ma kurz über's Video diskutiert haben: Jetzt der Bericht über die Trails: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/76...-valentin.html

----------


## FLo33

Sehr schön. Ich kann nur leider momentan nur die Seite 1 lesen. Liegt aber evtl am Mobiltelefon. Ich schau morgen, obs am PC geht.

----------


## noox

Die News sind noch nicht mobilfähig - Warum das mit dem Seitenblättern nicht funktioniert wundert mich allerdings. Angemeldete User können die News auch im Forum unter News lesen.

----------


## laubry

Lockerer Run auf der La Fat in Lac Blanc (wer kennt sie nicht..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

http://videos.mtb-news.de/37885/hd?qc=hd

----------


## martinfueloep

Semmering - Downhill-Track, die 527ste. Aber: diesmal war's klatschnass und für Semmering-Verhältnisse richtig tief.

----------


## OlDirty

Hattet ihr den schon hier? Wie der abgeht  :EEK!:  Das muss irgendwie "fast forward" sein.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tomtom1986

Planai mit Bombe

----------


## FLo33

Kelly McGarry zerbröselts leicht bei der Rampage




Ich hab Screens von der Detonation gemacht, ciao Laufrad:



Der Lenker hat einen eigenwilligen Winkel zum Rest des Bikes:

----------


## laubry

Tomtom dich hats aber ganz schön hingelegt da  :EEK!: 

Noch alles ganz?

----------


## FLo33

Pinkbike hat no a bissl mehr zum Crash:

www.pinkbike.com/news/red-bul...rys-crash.html

----------


## noox

Kurzer Pinkbike-Artikel über McGarrys Crash: www.pinkbike.com/news/red-bul...rys-crash.html

----------


## tomtom1986

> Tomtom dich hats aber ganz schön hingelegt da Noch alles ganz?


Anfangs war eingentlich noch alles Top Fit bin dann noch recht zügig den Rest gefahren. Aber unten hat dann mein Kreutz doch etwas zu schmerzen angefan. Am Abend dann auch der rest. Also für den Sturz bin ich echt gut weggekommen. Unterm Flug dachte ich noch jetzt is es Vorbei mit mir. Würd mal sagen ne Mischung aus Muskekater und Vvrrissenem Kreutz.

----------


## noox

> Tomtom dich hats aber ganz schön hingelegt da 
> 
> Noch alles ganz?


Ui, der 2. ist böse. De großen Step-Down kurz vorm ersten Sturz hab ich ma bis jetzt nu net traut... Mal schauen, ob der noch mals fallen wird...

----------


## FLo33

> Ui, der 2. ist böse. De großen Step-Down kurz vorm ersten Sturz hab ich ma bis jetzt nu net traut... Mal schauen, ob der noch mals fallen wird...


Der is im oberen Bereich, richtig?

----------


## noox

Direkt vor der Mittelstation. Der wurde heuer glaub ich noch größer und zumindest Anfangs der Saison hatte der eine ziemlich definierte Landung - zu kurz kommen wäre blöd. Danach ist's meist ziemlich ausgefahren, weil man den Anlieger anbremsen muss.

----------


## FLo33

Dann hab ichs richtig in Erinnerung ghabt. Ich war das letzte Mal im Jahr 2007 in Schladming  :EEK!:  Bei der ÖM, bei der ich mir damals fast den Fuß abgerissen hab. Da gabs fast noch nix im oberen Streckenbereich. Irgendwann muss ich da mal wieder hin...

@tomtom1986 täuscht das oder bist Du bei allen Sprüngen etwas knapp?

----------


## noox

Der untere Teil ist halt a richtig schnelle Renn-Strecke. Letztes Jahr war ich bei der ÖM 3 Tage dort (ich glaub so jeweils bissl mehr als an halben Tag). Und da ist das schon ganz gut gegangen. Aber so für gelegentliches Downhillen für Leute meines Alters ist der obere Part der schönere und wirklich sehr cool. Übrigens habens jetzt auch den Rookie-Trail ausgebaut und den neuen Teil fand ich echt lässig.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Der zweite Crash schaut echt zach aus, aber gut, dass weiter nix is. Kanns sein, dass du die meisten Gaps u.ä. im Bender-Style machst? Also mit hoch gezogenem Vorderrad?

----------


## tomtom1986

Also das lange GAP im oberen Bereich (erster Sturz) war definitiv im Bender Style hatte aber auch echt schiss ob ich ihn packe. War das erste mal. Und ja man sollte auf jeden Fall in die Landung kommen sonnst fliegt man nochmal. Die Landung ist echt fieß man kommt mit ca. 40km/h in die Landung rein und es sind ca. 20cm hohe Bremswellen. Konnte kaum verzögern deshalb dann auch der Crash im Anleger. Und der Anleger ist meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders gut gemacht.

Und ja meine Spünge sind meist recht knapp bemessen. Ich wähle noch die Geschwindigkeit die zwischen ich hab Panik und ich muss da aber umbedingt in die Landung kommen aus. Aber nächstes Jahr wird das dann hoffentlich lockerer. Hab eigentlich erst diese Saison richtig Springen angefangen und fühl mich immer wohler dabei.

----------


## FLo33

Never forget the golden rule: speed is your best friend!

----------


## OlDirty

Die gehen ja im Quali schon richtig gut ab  :EEK!:

----------


## noox

MacAskill mit Santa Cruz Bronson auf der Isl of Skye in Schottland:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_I...A&noredirect=1

Ziemlich geile Landschaft...

----------


## noox

Lacondeguy's Winning Run bei der Red Bull Rampage 2014:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkzJ...J14A2HEozE4Z-6

----------


## Tyrolens

Beim Training zur Rampage kam auch immer die Meldung, bloß nicht zu kurz zu springen, also lieber noch mal bissl härter rein treten. 
Die Folgen daraus konnte man aber auch sehen.  :Wink:

----------


## tecxx

extreme downhill - dog edition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UowkIRSDHfs
 :Wink: 

edit: sorry für offtopic

----------


## OlDirty

Die geben sich's auch kräftig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sorbas

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLOZI...CFiWqICftE0q7A

Wieder mal ein Semmerl Video mit Freunden => Danke an Kub fürs Schneiden !!

----------


## noox

Zu geil: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...553906&fref=nf

----------


## Gonzo0815

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLOZI...CFiWqICftE0q7A
> 
> Wieder mal ein Semmerl Video mit Freunden => Danke an Kub fürs Schneiden !!


Echt gut gemacht  :Way To Go:

----------


## tecxx

dem schliess ich mich an, sehr nett!

----------


## Sorbas

Danke ;-)

Das Video ist wie gesagt nicht von mir sondern vom Kub - ich war nur einer der 5 Protagonisten.
Am Semmerl ists momentan übrigens supergeil zum Fahren - gibt auch schon die ersten DH Umbauten für die Staatsmeisterschaft 2015, und wird noch weitere geben.

----------


## kub

danke für die Blumen!  :Flower:

----------


## noox

Erich Wieland im Bikepark Fiss:







https://vimeo.com/108091521

----------


## FLo33

Hahaha, ich hab ca. 10 Mal versucht, dieses Video hier zu posten. Mich hats dann immer auf eine Fehlercodeseite gespuckt und das DH-Board war nicht mehr erreichbar. Hast Du damit was zu tun, NooX?

----------


## laubry

Run auf dem Bieltrail in Magglingen (Biel, Schweiz).

Nicht mein bester Run, allerdings wars ziemlich schmierig und die Strecke ist teilweise sehr steinig.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/38533

----------


## FLo33

Schaut spassig aus, sehr schnell vor allem. Das muss im Trockenen ja extrem schnell sein.

Geht der Trail vom BASPO weg?

----------


## laubry

Die Strecke ist ziemlich schnell das stimmt, vor allem in der zweiten Hälfte. Vor allem hat die Strecke die ganze Wintersaison über geöffnet. Und weil sie technisch doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist (teilweise) finden sich ziemlich viele gute Fahrer über die Wintermonate dort ein  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Sorry, jetzt hab ich meinen Post geändert, nachdem Du geantwortet hast. Drum noch einmal meine Frage, geht der vom BASPO weg? Ich war vor 8 Jahren das letzte Mal in Biel und bin damals auch mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, waren auch am Chasseral und sind am Weg dorthin beim BASPO vorbeigekommen. Am Chasseral gabs auch gute Trails, soweit ich mich erinnere.

----------


## laubry

Kein Ding  :Smile: 

Musste BASPO zuerst googeln  :Redface: 

Aber du hast recht. Der Einstieg ist beim Sportzentrum in Magglingen. Da ist ne Standseilbahn direkt zum Trailanfang. Diese gehört zum öffentlichen Verkehrsnetz, daher kann man dort wenn man will bis um 24:00 biken  :Wink: 

Infos zum Trail findest du hier:

www.trailnet.ch/

und hier:

traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=148

Gruss

----------


## FLo33

Cool, danke. Falls ich es wieder einmal nach Biel schaffe  :Wink:  Hab immerhin einen Bekannten dort, bei dem ich schlafen kann.

----------


## tecxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_ogewusst wie....

----------


## laubry

Immer wieder geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

IFHT haben wieder mal ein Video rausgebracht - kommt nicht ganz an andere ran, aber sehenswert ist es trotzdem:

My Girlfriend is a Mountain Biker:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QUHLMNwcB4

----------


## laubry

Hmm, meine Begeisterung hält sich ehrlich gesagt in Grenzen.

Die Idee mag ja witzig sein, aber irgendwie fehlt mir das gewisse etwas.

----------


## OlDirty

und mir kommt das sau bekannt vor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## laubry

Kleines Video von Todtnau letztes Wochenende:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/38645

----------


## FLo33

Sag mal laubry, mit welcher Kamera filmst Du? Hero 3 in extra wide angle?

----------


## laubry

Genau. HD Hero 3+ Black Edition mit Super Wide Mode. 1080p

Warum fragst du? Überzeugt dich die Qualität, oder ist das Gegenteil der Fall?  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Mir fällt nur auf, dass der super wide mode super schnell wirkende Videos macht, was ja nicht immer der Fall war. Daher überzeugt das Ergebnis auf alle Fälle! Es zieht einen richtig rein ins Bild.

Todtnau ist sowieso eine sehr coole Strecke, gut gefahren.

----------


## laubry

Ja das ist definitiv so. Aber eigentlich nicht mal der Hauptgrund weshalb ich den Modus verwende (aber zugegebenermassen ein hübscher Nebeneffekt :P)

Ich verwende eigentlich fast nur noch den Super Wide Mode bei GoPro Aufnahmen, auch wenn die Cam am Helm ist. Hauptsächlich wegen den Erschütterungen, weil der Aufnahmewinkel weiter ist fallen Schläge nicht so ins Gewicht. Insbesondere beim Chest-Mount macht das viel aus, bei normaler Winkeleinstellung und auf ruppigen Downhills ist sonst nämlich so gut wie nichts mehr erkennbar. Ausserdem finde ich, dass beim Chest-Mount mit Super Wide die Dynamik viel besser rüberkommt, weil man Arme, Knie, teilweise sogar noch die Füsse sieht.

----------


## FLo33

Verstehe und ist gut nachvollziehbar.  :Thumb Up:

----------


## laubry

GurtenTrail in Bern:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/39009

----------


## FLo33

Irgendwann muss ich mein Bike mitnehmen bei einem meiner zahlreichen Bern-Trips... schaut super aus.

----------


## laubry

Die Strecke macht definitiv Laune. Kann auch gut mit dem Enduro oder sogar Hardtail befahren werden.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Endlich die Muße gefunden meinen Rennlauf vom EDC in Schladming raufzuladen.

----------


## FLo33

Ärgster DH-Kurs so far?




Wenn man den üblicherweise eintretenden Effekt des flacher Wirkens von Kursen in Videos miteinbezieht... Alter Schwede!  :EEK!:

----------


## willi

Echt brutal :EEK!: Hier sieht mans auch gut: www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/st...-atherton-2014

----------


## hhacks

Supergeiles Parkin-Brothers Edit: Wildmen
Pekoll hats auch reingeschafft.  :Smile: 

www.pinkbike.com/news/the-wil...hts-video.html

----------


## hme640

sodala... wir wollten amal die strecke da filmen... is grad recht beliebt in graz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwe7hbsouAY

----------


## KeeWe

Joa, so kann man den doka auch fahren... bin selber etwas langsamer und bodennäher unterwegs  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hehe, sehr geil gmacht.

----------


## willi

Gee Atherton vs. Wanderfalke

----------


## teekanne

Ich hab mal den ersten Schnee eingefangen, vielleicht gefällts ja dem einen oder anderen.

----------


## MTBDHAustria

Servus Leute!

Mein Name ist Thomas Plöchl. bin 16 Jahre alt und lebe in Niederösterreich. Zusammen mit meinem Kumpel sind wir MTB DH Austria.


Ich will euch hiermit bitten, auf unserer Website bzw auf unserem YouTube Kanal vorbei zu schauen, und uns FEEDBACK zu beidem zu geben. Wir haben erst kürzlich mit der Website und dem YT Kanal angefangen und brauchen eure Hilfe um uns zu verbessern.

mtbdhaustria.com/
https://www.youtube.com/mtbdhaustria

Hier unser letztes Filmen, gedreht mit der neuen Kamera.




Grüße und vielen Dank,

Thomas, MTB DH Austria

PS: Würden uns auch über das ein oder andere Abo freuen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## willi

Claudio Caluori Best of 2014 :Big Grin: 

www.redbull.com/at/de/bike/st...funniest-clips

----------


## noox

White Style 2015 Highlight Clip:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC2osU981jw

----------


## noox

Fuh. Tsunami:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723641844420034

----------


## FLo33

Noox, bitte keine Facebook Links, dort is nicht jeder registriert.

----------


## noox

> Noox, bitte keine Facebook Links, dort is nicht jeder registriert.


Das ist ein Link von der Red Bull FB-Page. Um solche Videos zu sehen, muss man nicht registriert sein. Wenn das Video eine Einbindung von der RB-Seite gewesen wäre, hätte ich die RB-Seite verlinkt. Aber es wurde direkt auf FB raufgeladen - und ich hab mir nicht die  Mühe gemacht, zu suchen, ob das Video sonst noch wo raufgeladen wurde.

----------


## FLo33

Bei hat FB gerade einen Login verlangt.

Hier ist der Youtube-Link

----------


## noox

[QUOTE=FLo33;810939]Bei hat FB gerade einen Login verlangt.

Seltsam. Wenn ich im IE den Link eingebe, sehe ich zwar rechts oben die Login-Felder, das Video wird aber angezeigt und abgespielt. (Mit dem IE bin ich auf FB nicht eingeloggt).

----------


## Killuha

Eddie Masters gets fat.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Erinnert mich so ein bisslerl an die Jahre 2000-2005 Austria Extreme Cup...

Da gabs auch Momente. Nur die Fahrer oben sind schneller, um einiges.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geiles Video.

----------


## FLo33

> Sehr geiles Video.


Du siehst das Video aber schon, oder? Weil ich seh' grad gar nichts im Chrome...

----------


## TomTurbo07

Bei mir Chrome geht's auf jeden Fall! Btw echt geiles Video, aber, dass die immer so viel anzünden müssen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## willi

Könntet ihr den Link zu den Videos dazuposten, weil ich den Flashplayer nicht benutze, kann ich die Videos nicht sehen.Das wäre super.Danke.

----------


## FLo33

Genau das ist/war auch mein Problem am Chrome.

https://vimeo.com/118687097

----------


## willi

Danke! Der Flash Player ist einfach bekannt für Sicherheitslücken. Deswegen benutze ich nur HTLM5. Leider ist die einpflegung im Forum schwierig.

Feines Video!

----------


## FLo33

Jep  :Yeah That:

----------


## da Steff

unsere kleine Canada roadtrip edit...  :Wink:  

https://youtu.be/V510iQ_DLz0

----------


## q_FTS_p

Geil!

----------


## tecxx

geil²!

----------


## Frpro96

Vielleicht kennt ja der eine oder andere die Downhill Strecke in Silberberg.

Wobei sie ja eher als Freeride Strecke durchgeht  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Roadgap Bratislava( 3 sec  :Wink:  )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtbI...ature=youtu.be

----------


## noox

> Vielleicht kennt ja der eine oder andere die Downhill Strecke in Silberberg.
> 
> Wobei sie ja eher als Freeride Strecke durchgeht


Schaut richtig Spaßig aus! Lässig!

----------


## Frpro96

Da das Wetter nun zunehmends besser wird, haben wir uns gedacht machen wir einen kleinen Ausflug nach *Maribor*!

Der Bikepark hat leider offiziell noch nicht offen wobei ich immer noch sehr hoffe das er dieses Jahr öffnet!

Die Worldcup Strecke war in einem annehmbaren Zustand, das ganze könnt ihr im Video sehen  :Wink: 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch die Zeit nehmt das Video anzuschauen und vielleicht ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge kundgebt.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Gut gemacht, schaut man gerne an. Fährt die Gondel eigentlich, oder wie kommts ihr den Berg rauf?

----------


## Frpro96

> q_FTS_p*AW: Mountainbike Video Thread*
> Gut gemacht, schaut man gerne an. Fährt die Gondel eigentlich, oder wie kommts ihr den Berg rauf?


Danke, nja die Gondel fährt stündlich und hin und wieder glaub ich auch länger. Uns wurde es einmal erlaubt mit den Bikes rauf zu fahren, den Rest des Tages haben wir geschoben. Was beim filmen aber sowieso nicht viel anders geht  :Wink:

----------


## laubry

Ein Run auf der Downhill Strecke in Winterberg:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/41392/wint...nhill_mai_2015

----------


## FLo33

Flott!

----------


## laubry

Danke  :Smile:   By the way: Weiss jemand was bei der GoPro dieses elende Knarz- und Knirschgeräusch und dieses Klackern verursacht??

----------


## willi

Das sind die Vibrationen am Brustgurt. Aber super run.

----------


## laubry

Danke. Ja klar, Vibrationen und auch wenn der Oberkörper bewegt wird, aber durch was wird es verursacht? Resp. wie kann ich es beheben? Das Klackern und Knirschen nervt schon ziemlich da es auch ziemlich laut ist, da das Geräusch wahrscheinlich direkt am Gehäuse entsteht. Ich versteh einfach nicht wie die Geräusche entstehen. Spiel hat da nix, die Halterung selbst habe ich sehr straff angezogen.

----------


## FLo33

> Danke. Ja klar, Vibrationen und auch wenn der Oberkörper bewegt wird, aber durch was wird es verursacht? Resp. wie kann ich es beheben? (...)


Am Helm montieren. Gibt auch ein viel besseres Bild 


 :Big Grin:  Sorry, war aufgelegt...

----------


## willi

so is es. Bin deswegen auch auf Helmmontage umgestiegen. Selbst wenn man den BG sehr straff zieht
(unangenehm) bleiben Vibrationen nicht aus. Bei dir im Video merkt man am  klackern sofort wenn du über z.B über ein Steinfeld oder Bremswellen fährst.

----------


## MadMag

> Danke. Ja klar, Vibrationen und auch wenn der Oberkörper bewegt wird, aber durch was wird es verursacht? Resp. wie kann ich es beheben? Das Klackern und Knirschen nervt schon ziemlich da es auch ziemlich laut ist, da das Geräusch wahrscheinlich direkt am Gehäuse entsteht. Ich versteh einfach nicht wie die Geräusche entstehen. Spiel hat da nix, die Halterung selbst habe ich sehr straff angezogen.


Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem Klackergeräusch in den Videos, vorallem bei ruppigen Sequenzen in Stein- oder Wurzelfeldern. Hast du unter dem Brustgurt einen Protektor?  :Big Grin:  Ich konnte das Klackern auf ein Minimum reduzieren, indem ich hinten auf die Befestigungsplatte für die Cam einen weichen, dicken Schaumstoff aufgeklebt habe.

----------


## laubry

Nun, ich habe einen Helm-Mountpoint.. Aber wenn ich alleine fahre filme ich eigentlich lieber mit dem Brustgurt, da halt die Bewegungen und das Bike besser zu sehen ist..

Ich trage eine Protektorweste von POC, die hat aber keine Brust-Protektoren, von dem her schliesse ich das aus. Die Idee mit dem Schaumstoff ist gut, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachverfolgen. Habe mir eh schon Gedanken gemacht, ob die Halterung nur einseitig unterlegt werden kann, damit der Aufnahmewinkel nach oben korrigiert werden kann. Dann wären auch normale (also nicht Upside-down) Aufnahmen gut möglich und das Bild stabiler.

----------


## DarkSecret

Mal was anderes. www.pinkbike.com/news/video-c...hina-2015.html

----------


## **tunefish**

nur heute kostenlos bei pinkbike Builder - full movie, bin selber erst bei 15 min, aber wie ich finde einer der besten bike-filme
www.pinkbike.com/video/408888/

----------


## OlDirty

Claudio Caluori gibt wieder mal eine Track Preview. Diesmal in Lourdes

----------


## laubry

OlDirty, da musst du dich verguckt haben. Das ist ne Weile her ;-)

Hier nochmal ein Run von mir in Winterberg. Dieses mal die Freeride und das Video auf youtube mit 60fps.

----------


## faster

Wie zur Hölle schafft es Caluori immer, auf den Trails bei voller Fahrt zu Quatschen? Warum nicht gleich noch während der Fahrt telefonieren... "Ja, ich glaub, etwas zu schreiben müsste ich finden können, Moment"  :Lol:

----------


## OlDirty

Die nächste Vorschau von Fort William mit Claudio Caluori ist online

www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/st...o-fort-william

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...-preview-gopro

Wieder soooo geil.

----------


## noox

Starker Move vom Hannes Slavik im Seminfinale des 4X Pro Tour Rennen in Fort William:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsTggutADRM

Übrigens sein Bericht vom Rennen:
https://downhill-rangers.com/news/77...t-william.html

----------


## aushilfsgott



----------


## noox

Helmkamera-Run von neuen Hard Rock Trail in Wagrain.

Abschnittsweise  sehr geil. Der Großteil muss noch eingefahren werden. Wegen den heftigen  Regenschauern am Vortag und weil der Trail ganz neu ist, waren einige  Stellen noch tief und gatschig. War zwar lustig zum Fahren, aber man war  da halt zu langsam und konnte somit mit den Obstacles häufig noch wenig  anfangen. Bin gespannt, wie er sich in ein paar Wochen präsentiert.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgW8npJJGbQ

----------


## FLo33

Cool, mehrfacher magischer Bikewechsel in einem Run  :Mr. Yellow: 

Ich kann die Bagger-gebauten Trails nimmer sehen, ich glaub das ist der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich seit 6 Jahren in keinem Bikepark mehr war. Der obere Teil schaut sowas von fad aus...

----------


## OlDirty

*Claudio* in der *Lenzerheide*. *World Cup Course preview*. I go siiiiiiideways. Freu mich schon am SA live dabei zu sein. JIPIIEEEEwww.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...on-lenzerheide

----------


## noox

Wow! Martin Ashton. Ihr kennt sicher seine Youtube-Rennrad-Trial-Videos. Und vermutlich habt ihr auch von seinem Unfall gehört.

Und jetzt:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX_h...J6l5amx9Il8jwU

----------


## noox

Weil grad Glemmride Bike Festival in Saalbach Hinterglemm ist. Freu mich schon wieder auch Hacklberg:

Vom letzten Jahr:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q8vC_E67A4

----------


## Frpro96

Mein erster Besuch im Bikepark Schladming und muss sagen der Park ist einfach richtig geil!!!

----------


## Frpro96

Das man am Flowtrail Petzen auch gscheit stylen kann zeigt dieses Video!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kub

Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladies ...... war das ein wahnsinns wochenende!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZDG22zU3A8

----------


## willi

Langsam wirds Irre  :EEK!: 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVil28NLAt8

----------


## laubry

Ziemlich eingebombt. Dem Kollegen gehts aber gut, hat nur das Becken verschoben:

----------


## FLo33

Alter Schwede! Unbedingt bei Fail of the month einreichen ;-)

----------


## noox

The Sickest Edit Ever:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PREWa_wIh0

----------


## tecxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ0qpQ4YupY

 :Smile: 

@willi: das loosefest vid is KRANK

----------


## tecxx

> The Sickest Edit Ever:


geil!

----------


## noox

Best line: No song - we are going RAW!

----------


## **tunefish**

www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/...uten-hardcore/

dan atherton in whistler geht gut ab mit seinem enduro

----------


## OlDirty

Das sieht ja mal oberderb aus.  :EEK!:  und das ganze dauert auch noch 13min. Heftig.

----------


## noox

Schladming hat grad einen Video-Contest laufen:

https://www.facebook.com/BikeparkSchladming

Paar Teilnehmer:
https://vimeo.com/137107416 (Rollerlicious)
https://vimeo.com/137160598 (Ride into Focus)
https://vimeo.com/137128571 (Schladming Planai DH MTB Movie 2015)
https://vimeo.com/137406347 (Fool Army Planai Video Battle)
https://vimeo.com/137361009 (OSM minutes of 2015 - TRACKS OF PLANAI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTRs0BBwf_4 (Schladming Reunion)

----------


## FLo33

Das erste ist vom Fahrerischen her das beste, wobei mir zuviele Lupen drin sind. Die anderen würden alle volley auf der TeamRobot Kill List landen - Freehucker-Wiggelwaggel-Style.

Künstlerisch das beste ist das OSM Video, nette Idee, gut gemacht.


Hier ganz was anderes, zum  :EEK!:

----------


## Frpro96

Erster Teil unseres ROADTRIP Videos! Weg gehts von der Steiermark nach Tirol - Vorarlberg und dann in die Schweiz! Haben in den ersten Tagen schon ein paar sehr spannende Momente dabei gehabt (Helibergung..)...

----------


## tecxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpvVQCush8k
bin beim contest daneben gesessen (btw - gewaltiges event!). die wirkliche tragweite der crazyness die da abging wird mir aber erst jetzt bewusst, also ich die helmcam vids sehe.... huiuiuiui

----------


## Frpro96

Der nächste Teil unseres Roadtrip Videos. Diesmal gehts von der Schweiz nach Italien! Bikeparks waren dabei: Lenzerheide - Chur - Livigno.

----------


## trek08

War ein schöner Tag am Semmeringwww.pinkbike.com/video/422423/

----------


## noox

Steve Schneider (Der vom "Superfan"-Artikel im Lines Magazine) war auf Roadtrip:










www.pinkbike.com/video/421056/

----------


## shine

x line und blue line, vom letzten wochenende. 

cheers

----------


## noox

sauber!

----------


## shine

danke  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Freitag in Schladming:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A3q95ACnRc

Oben wird übrigens eine neue Streckenführung gebaut:
https://www.facebook.com/BikeparkSch...53487858000395

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schladming is heuer einfach der geilste Bikepark in Österreich.

----------


## shine

feines video  :Wink:  muss dort nochmal hin, bevor der schnee kommt!

----------


## NoArtFilm

NOART but STYLE (@Bikepark Brandnertal)











Unser neuestes Videoprojekt "NOART but STYLE" ist online!
Nach einigen anstrengenden Drehtagen mit allen Höhen und Tiefen und unzähligen Stunden 
vor dem Computer feiert der Clip der Liechtensteiner Filmproduktion "NoArt Film" und dem 
Bikepark Brandnertal Local Fabian Lins die Veröffentlichung.

www.pinkbike.com/u/noartfilm/...ut-style2.html

Like us on:
www.facebook.com/noartfilmag

----------


## noox

Starkes Video. Muss nächstes Jahr unbedingt mal Brandnertal! Beim Bearbeiten hast dir Einiges angetan!

PS: Das direkte Einbinden hat zuerst nicht funktioniert, weil am Ende der Url noch ein / gefehlt hat. (Scheinbar ist da der Code so, dass der Slash da sein muss.)

----------


## DarkSecret

> www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/...uten-hardcore/
> 
> dan atherton in whistler geht gut ab mit seinem enduro


Da frage ich mich echt, warum ich ein Downhiller für Deutschland habe ..: D

----------


## noox

Am WE waren wir in Nauders/Reschen bei den Yellow Days:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=438898786299311

----------


## noox

Jetzt auch auf Vimeo zum direkten Einbinden:






https://vimeo.com/141521768

----------


## noox

Im neuen Lines Mag ist ein Bericht über Fabio Wibmer drinnen. Ich muss gestehen, dass der Name bei mir bisher noch nicht wirklich angekommen war. 

Hauptsächlich bewegt er sich auf den Spuren von Danny MacAskill. Ist aber auch ziemlich schnell und vorallem stylisch am Downhill-Bike unterwegs.

Also ein Subscribe von seinem YouTube Kanal müsste fast Pflicht sein:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUOasoDcIiU

Oder ein bischen Downhill in Leogang:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jJhUvSnOUk

----------


## FLo33

> Im neuen Lines Mag ist ein Bericht über Fabio Wibmer drinnen. Ich muss gestehen, dass der Name bei mir bisher noch nicht wirklich angekommen war. 
> 
> Hauptsächlich bewegt er sich auf den Spuren von Danny MacAskill. Ist aber auch ziemlich schnell und vorallem stylisch am Downhill-Bike unterwegs.
> 
> Also ein Subscribe von seinem YouTube Kanal müsste fast Pflicht sein:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUOasoDcIiU
> ...


Ja Hannes, nie auf P**kbike unterwegs? Dort ist er schon länger kein Unbekannter mehr.

----------


## noox

Du kannst ruhig Pinkbike schreiben  :Wink: 

Eigentlich selten. Ich schätze, die sind irgendwie aus meinem Facebook-Feed rausgeflogen, und somit aus meinem Radar verschwunden... schräg eigentlich, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.

----------


## FLo33

SSKM  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## OlDirty

Claudio Caluori Redbull Rampage Preview  :EEK!: www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/st...e-preview-2015

----------


## KeeWe

nHighlight des Tages... haette nicht gedacht, dass er das echt durchzieht. Als es zum Canyon Gap ging, hab ich mir aber schon gedacht "WTF, nicht dein ernst"  :Big Grin: 
Da hatter fein getrollt xD

----------


## OlDirty

Ja auch ohne Canyon Gap, holy moly das er sich das wirklich getraut hat  :Cool:  Da brauchts echt dicke ***
Am Sa muss Claudio ja schon wieder am Start sein bei uns in Laax für die Never End Bike Challenge. Heftiges Program was der sich da auferlegt.

----------


## tomtom1986

Zum Saisonabschluss

----------


## noox

Ma, ich hoffe, ich schaff's nächstes Jahr wieder mal nach Leogang...

Ich hab was weniger Spektakuläreres - Gerry Trail in Nauders von Anfang Oktober:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nciujVcoAZU&

----------


## noox

So verlegt man die Leitungen bei interner Kabelführung:

https://www.facebook.com/10000316385...3326317116155/

----------


## noox

Neues von Fabio Widmer - unbedingt ansehen:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka3ZA5XRq8Q

----------


## tecxx

sehr nice!

----------


## noox

unReal - heute für 24 Stunden gratis schauen auf trekbikes.com: www.trekbikes.com/us/en/unreal/

----------


## noox

Leogang Season 2015 Recap




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULxQ9Pgg25I

News dazu: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/78...k-leogang.html

----------


## noox

Im August waren wir in der Paganella Bike-Region rund um Molveno und Andalo. Ziemlich coole Trails dort. An einem regnerischen Tag haben wir einen Trail ausprobiert, der etwas seltsam ausgeschaut hat: als schwarz eingezeichnet, aber nach den Höhenlinien eher flach. Danach wussten wir warum. An manchen Stellen doch ziemlich exponiert. Und ich bekomme bei Höhe bzw. bei exponierten Stellen echt Angst... Aber es hat trotzdem geklappt:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaeGJw2Crik

----------


## willi

Ui. Fahrfehler, Ausrutscher kann dort böse enden :EEK!:

----------


## fipu

Gib nochmal alles, grosser Mann!!
~

----------


## noox

Bike Stealing Championships:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yTFiP_co0U

----------


## willi

:Big Grin: 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1LonOHpGa4

----------


## GoProPerry

Das ist einfach zu geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Danny setzt wieder mal eins drauf:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL0rbxB9Lqg



Was ich cool finde: Mountainbiker haben einfach immer einen Helm drauf. Und mit Red Bull Helm muss das ja so sein  :Wink: 


Weil so cool beispielsweise die Videos von Candide Thevox sind, ohne Helm geht das meiner Meinung nach gar nicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=FMqADdsVmwQ - was er selber macht ist mir egal. Aber alleine wegen der Vorbildwirkung.

----------


## **tunefish**

wir waren am wochenende mal in bozen am Kohlern, super wetter, super bedingungen. Perfekt für diese Jahreszeit. 
Hab zum ersten mal die sony actioncam getestet, alles noch etwas verbesserungswürdig.

----------


## noox

Das Video von Fabio Wibmer mit neuen Aufnahmen geschnitten:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDitcUyZ6Ws


Unbedingt ins Making Of reinschauen:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYkB7laXS8o


Bissl Hintergrund mit kurzem Interview:
https://downhill-rangers.com/news/78...-osttirol.html

----------


## Frpro96

Unser Bikepark Jahr kurz zusammengefasst! War heuer ein geiles Jahr und wir sind einiges rum gekommen!  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## rush_dc

Hier noch ein kurzer run auf der freeride Mitte Dezember in Chur.
Lifte laufen und es werden noch immer Biker mitgenommen.

https://vimeo.com/148812702

----------


## noox

Wieder was von Fabio - Crash Compilation.... 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IOyfsfPt7U

Jung sollt ma sein ...  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Eugen. Aua...

----------


## maltrraf

Wann fährt ihr am liebsten mit dem Bike?

----------


## floo98

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Cv3WJI_GwWürde mich über konstruktive Kritik freuen, hab no nit so viel Erfahrungswerte...

----------


## noox

White Style 2016 Highlights Video:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpATK70pb5U

----------


## floo98

Hallo Leute,

Da ich mich riesig freu dass die Strecke in Weidlingbach endlich offiziell ist, hab ich beschlossen, ein Video zu veröffentlichen  :Smile:

----------


## **tunefish**

Wir waren im Januar bei Ride Portugal in der Nähe von faro, leider hat's von 10 Tagen 9 geregnet. Deswegen sind sie Strecke Ultra nass und matschig. Ist erst mein 2. Video, Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht

----------


## floo98

Sopron ist die Anfahrt echt wert.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Wir waren im Januar bei Ride Portugal in der Nähe von faro, leider hat's von 10 Tagen 9 geregnet. Deswegen sind sie Strecke Ultra nass und matschig. Ist erst mein 2. Video, Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht


Echt harte Strecken! Und die Gaps sind bei der engen Streckenführung a ned grad klein dimensioniert. Sauber gefahren! Der Schnitt taugt ma sehr; sonst schau ich eigentlich keine 8min Videos.

----------


## floo98

gut waren wir nicht, witzig wars alle mal
Zählt die stürze!

----------


## FLo33

> (...)
> gut waren wir nicht, witzig wars alle mal


Und das ist alles, was zählt!

----------


## noox

Ziemlich schräg. Im Juli 2013 war ich mit meinen alten Rangers-Kollegen in Saalbach. Dort habe ich Steve Königsmayr getroffen und es hat sich mehr oder weniger zufällig ein cooler Run auf der X-Line ergeben.

Vor ein paar Tagen hat das Video 2 Millionen Views erreicht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a4gQpwzbuU

----------


## floo98

Die gute Seite der Stürze, wenn man sie auf Video hat  :Smile:

----------


## **tunefish**

Leider hat der späte Schnee uns gezwungen an Samerberg zu fahren. Also ich sags mal so, für Anfänger und Familien ist es OK, übertrieben find ich allerdings die Liftpreise für 10 Fahrten 32€ und Leute die mit ihren 4 Jahre alten Kiddys die komplette Strecke blockieren. Hier trotzdem mal der einzige Lauf, den man fast ohne Unterbrechung fahren konnte.




War doch noch etwas nass, wie man hier sieht  :Big Grin:  kleiner Crash am Drop im Wald




Hoffentlich kommt bald der Sommer, dass die richtigen Bikeparks aufmachen

----------


## floo98

https://youtu.be/fWFQDxljXso

stichwort shared trails im Wienerwald  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe.../iceman2058,94

Am Bieler See bauens noch gscheite Sachen!  :Cheers:  :Pray:  :Clap:  :Rock:

----------


## tecxx

holy moly.

----------


## FLo33

Airtime, aber richtig.

----------


## noox

Fuh!
360° Kurve - ist ja geil!

----------


## FLo33

Jo, und eine, die funktioniert. Ned so wie in Cairns... 
Aber der Trail is heftig! Die Gaps sind riesig und gscheit steil.

----------


## noox

oder Fabio Whip-More:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9gGDD2qbTg

----------


## Frpro96

Fabio seine Whips sind einfach richtig Krass!!

Da der Bikepark in Pohorje wieder aufgemacht hat mussten wir am Wochenende natürlich vorbeischauen!  :Wink:

----------


## floo98

Ach gut dass der Semmmering wieder offen hat! Obwohl mir der neu gestaltete zielbereich so gar nicht daugt

----------


## Frpro96

Rauf auf die Petzen, morgen macht der Flowcountry Trail wieder auf!  :Smile:

----------


## floo98

A gaudi wars am Schöckl

----------


## FLo33

Puh, vielleicht einmal probieren die Kamera am Helm montieren. Das Gewackel kann sich ja kein Mensch länger als 30 sec. anschauen.

----------


## floo98

Haha ja hab ich mir auch gedacht 
Das Problem is dass die am Helm montierte Kamera von meinem Freund der hinter mir gefahren is einen speicherfehler hatte und am ende nix auf der sd drauf war... Somit is nur chest zeug übrig geblieben :/
Nächstes mal beide am Kopf  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Hehehe, wie oft is mir das schon passiert, dass ich am Ende des Tages festgestellt habe, dass die Karte voll war oder am Ende des Urlaubs, dass auf nahezu magische Weise die Auflösung auf 0,8 MP stand...

Murphy!

Waren die Aufnahmen vom Sonntag oder Samstag = Training?

----------


## floo98

Sonntag Training vorm Rennen 
War aber eigentlich nicht mal volle Speicherkarte sondern die Speicherkarte scheint kaputt zu sein...

----------


## FLo33

Dann gings am Vormittag noch, Stage 1 und 2 zu fahren. Ich war zu Fuß auf der Platte und da sah es schon gar ned gut aus Richtung Schöckl.

----------


## **tunefish**

Ich war letztes Wochenende zum ersten mal in Chur und muss sagen ich bin begeistert von dem Park. Trotz perfektem Wetter kaum Leute, super schnelle Gondel und die Strecke wirklich 1A gepflegt. Nix mit Bremswellen usw.
Meine 2. Abfahrt von ganz oben zur Mittelstation




von der Mittelstation ins Tal




Leider kann man mit diesem GPS - Modus nicht viel schneiden, da man immer alles komplett am STück filmen muss.

----------


## noox

Gut, dass nicht alle Deutsche so sind. Manchen gehört einfach das Mountainbike abgenommen:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I0jzt8oYj0

----------


## fipu

Das Tierchen kam auch sehr überraschend daher....  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Im Winter bin ich auf eine Software gestoßen, mit der man Daten einer Sport-Uhr (bzw. auch generell GPS-Daten) in ein Video bringen kann.

Ich hab dazu nochmals den Race Run vom Enduro-Race von vor 2 Jahren vom Westgipfel in Saalbach bis nach Hinterglemm via Hacklberg I, II und Buchegg-Trail ausgepackt, weil der dazu am besten passt.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXFRweF-6y4

Software nennt sich "Dashware". Scheint aber von GoPro gekauft worden zu sein und seither ist es ziemlich still um die Software. Aber ist ein extrem fähiges Tool. Man kann Anzeigen (z.B. Tachos) selber basteln.

----------


## floo98

Neue line am Semmering ist geöffnet. - nur namen hats noch keinen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## tomtom1986

Wieder mal nen guten Tag in Schladming gehabt

----------


## FLo33

Schön. Was hastn Du für a Kamera?

----------


## tomtom1986

Falls du mich meinst ne Hero 4 Silver

----------


## FLo33

Ja, war auf Deinen Beitrag bezogen. Hab mich nämlich gewundert, da die Licht-Schatten-Übergänge gut sind. Hast Du da mit SW nachgeholfen oder ist die GoPro sa besser geworden?

----------


## DH 24/7

> Wieder mal nen guten Tag in Schladming gehabt


Kommt in dem Video nicht auch die Stelle, an der letztes Jahr ein Fahrer tödlich verunglückt ist? 
Kann mich erinnern dass wir damals rumgerätselt haben ob das eine schwierige Stelle war oder nicht.
Glaub ein Gap oder so...
www.salzburg24.at/mountainbik...kepark/4085387

Kann mir jemand sagen an welcher Stelle in dem Video das war? Man möchte ja doch immer gern wissen 
wo man besonders aufpassen sollte in einem Bikepark. War noch nie in Schladming ^^

----------


## tomtom1986

Im Video hab ich den Sprung rausgeschnitten kommt geografisch gesehen gleich nach dem Sprung bei 0:51. Der ist aber eigentlich nicht besonders schwer. Der Typ der dabei gestorben ist hatte einfach unglaubliches pech

----------


## noox

> Kann mir jemand sagen an welcher Stelle in dem Video das war? Man möchte ja doch immer gern wissen 
> wo man besonders aufpassen sollte in einem Bikepark. War noch nie in Schladming ^^


Meines wissens war es hier:
https://youtu.be/0A3q95ACnRc?t=125

(also genau wie tomtom1986 schreibt - bei ihm nach 0:51)

----------


## noox

> Ja, war auf Deinen Beitrag bezogen. Hab mich nämlich gewundert, da die Licht-Schatten-Übergänge gut sind. Hast Du da mit SW nachgeholfen oder ist die GoPro sa besser geworden?


Der Großteil vom Video ist ja bei Bewölkung, was der Qualität sehr zu Gute kommt. Aber ein paar Licht-Schattenszenen bzw. Übergänge sind dabei, wo die Qualität trotzdem passt. Mir sind in letzter Zeit auch ein paar Videos aufgefallen, wo die Licht/Schatten-Übergänge entweder extrem hart sind, oder eben deutlich besser. Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es da viel ausmacht, wie das Licht tatsächlich ist. Teils ist vielleicht noch eine dünne Wolkenschicht da, eventuell auch der Sonnenstand und wie Hell/Dunkel die Szene insgesamt ist.

Ich hab ein bisschen mit dem Pro-Tune-Mode der GoPro (noch die 3er Black) experimentiert. Da hast dann insgesamt ein breiteres Spektrum, aber du musst die Farbkorrektur komplett selber machen. Das Pro-Tune ist also so eine Art Raw - aber auch nicht 100% Raw, soweit ich weiß. Adobe Premiere hat dann schon ziemlich coole Features zum Nachbearbeiten. Eigentlich sogar einen extrem coolen Licht/Schatten Filter (allerdings wollens den auslaufen lassen und haben ihn durch einen anderen ersetzt. Er ist daher in den neueren Versionen buggy und nicht GPU-unterstützt).

----------


## FLo33

Danke für die Info, noox. 

Ganz kann ich Dir aber nicht zustimmen, schau Dir die Situation ab hier einmal an, da scheint eindeutig die Sonne und der Übergang in den Wald ist nahezu perfekt! Das hat mich echt gewundert.

Die Nachbearbeiterei ist und bleibt für mich der Ausschlussgrund eines Kamerakaufs, bin mit 9h Computersitzen Mo-Fr mehr als gesättigt.  :EEK!:

----------


## tomtom1986

Ja stimmt bei der Sequenz passt das echt perfekt. Ich hab auch nichts nachbearbeitet ist also Original GoPro

----------


## FLo33

Echt gut.  :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

Aber es kann trotzdem sein, dass da noch ein leichter Schleier vor der Sonne war, der einen ganz harten Schatten verhindert.

Hier auch zwei interessante Vergleiche - jeweils die ersten 20 - 40 Sekunden sollten genügen:

meine *GoPro Hero 3* Black Edition - normaler Modus, aber in Premiere ziemlich mit Licht/Schatten-Effekten gespielt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCXTNcOg5WM

*GoPro Hero 4* Black Edition: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiVjtEz3qzw


Ich glaub meine Kamera hat/hatte da ein Schärfe-Problem - hab ich später mal korrigiert, aber 100% passts nimmer. Beim Video habe ich die Licht/Schatten-Korrekturen Szenenweise hineingefaded oder ausgefaded. Bzw. generell eher stärker verwendet, wodurch es teils auch zu falschen Farben kommt (das Grün ist schon krass).



Und noch ein Beispiel vom Hangman II - beide von heuer:

meine *GoPro Hero 3* Black Pro-Tune-Modus, Farb- und Schattenkorrektur mit Premiere:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT3bXle3GJ0

und wieder die *GoPro Hero 4* Black Edition:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_5dZBGNjJw


Grad hier habe ich schon das Gefühl, dass an dem Tag, wo der mit der Hero 4 gefilmt hat, es doch nochmals deutlich klarer und daher vielleicht lichtstärker war. Das Auge passt sich an. Die Kamera schafft das vielleicht nicht so. Oder es ist doch irgendeine Einstellung bei seiner 4er, die zwar für krasse Farben sorgt, aber dann mit Hell/Dunkel überhaupt nicht zurecht kommt.


Bei der Szene sieht man z.B. auch den Effekt vom Licht/Schatten-Filter von Premiere. 
https://youtu.be/hiBIe4yq-Cc?t=122
Die Steine im Vordergrund sind total weiß (da ich nicht in Pro-Tune-Mode gefilmt habe, ist da einfach keine Farbunterscheidung vorhanden, mit der Premiere was anfangen könnte). Dann verwende ich den Effekt, der die Szene fast etwas gezeichnet und farbverfälscht erscheinen lässt, aber deutlich mehr Details rausholt.

Nachtrag: meine gleiche GoPro Hero 3, anderer Tag (aber nicht nachbearbeitet): https://youtu.be/XfysSQjpAaw?t=221

Ich glaube Sonne ist nicht gleich Sonne, wenn es um das Licht/Schatten-Problem geht. So groß wie hier die Unterschiede sind - das ist nicht nur die Nachbearbeitung.

----------


## **tunefish**

ich war letzte Woche eine 9 Tage mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs, unter anderem in Verbier in der Schweiz. ca 100km von porte du soleil entfernt. Also für alle die auf schnelle Downhill, mit Sprüngen, Stein- und Wurzelfelder stehen sollte dort unbedingt mal vorbei schauen. 




das ganze wurde mit der gopro session gefilmt und der brustgurt ist ein sau günstiges ding aus amazon, also nicht der originale. Finde trotzdem stark, dass die kamera so gut wie gar nicht wackelt.

edit: ich sehe gerade, wenn man es auf youtube anschaut, kann man die qualität noch höher setzen

----------


## floo98

Weidlingbach macht massig Spaß

----------


## noox

Neues von IFHT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uIOdIG1lTc

----------


## floo98

Black hole enduro prolog im city dh style, sehr fein wars

----------


## floo98

und hier ein edit des ganzen trips... :Smile:

----------


## guenni84

Da mache ich mal mit ^^Muss aber anmerken dass die nicht die neusten sind und dass ich relativer Anfänger bin. War vorher mit nem Cube Flying Circus unterwegs. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l2205pQrTIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNdeOd1cQxohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urIl9ZF0isc

----------


## martinfueloep

In dem Video geht's zwar auch teilweise ordentlich bergab, aber doch irgendwie anders als man es hier im Board gewöhnt ist:


Gefahren ist hier übrigens der Herr hier:
www.bikewithpassion.com
Ich hab nur den Rest gemacht.

----------


## OlDirty

> ich war letzte Woche eine 9 Tage mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs, unter anderem in Verbier in der Schweiz. ca 100km von porte du soleil entfernt. Also für alle die auf schnelle Downhill, mit Sprüngen, Stein- und Wurzelfelder stehen sollte dort unbedingt mal vorbei schauen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das ganze wurde mit der gopro session gefilmt und der brustgurt ist ein sau günstiges ding aus amazon, also nicht der originale. Finde trotzdem stark, dass die kamera so gut wie gar nicht wackelt.
> 
> edit: ich sehe gerade, wenn man es auf youtube anschaut, kann man die qualität noch höher setzen


Wooow da schepperrts ja mächtig  :EEK!: . Nix mit plattgewalzter Autobahnstrecke. Geil gefahren finde ich  :Thumb Up:

----------


## **tunefish**

Danke, ja diese Downhillstrecke ist einfach der Hammer. Habe hier noch die andere Strecke von Verbier, bisschen enger, aber genauso spaßig 



ich sehe gerade, wenn man das video direkt bei youtube anschaut, kann man die qualität noch besser setzten... :Rolleyes:

----------


## OlDirty

Das gehört wohl zu den heftigsten "normalen" Tracks die ich schon gesehen habe. Da würde ich im Leben nie runter fahren  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Ich war gesterns erstmals am Feuerkogel. Wirklich zache 1100 Tiefenmeter. Bei der ersten Fahrt habe ich mich irgendwie an meine Downhill-Anfänge in den 90ern zurückerinnert. Mit den Rädern von damals und meinem Können war da oft "Bauchweh" und ein bisschen "Harakiri" dabei. Bin heuer allerdings auch noch nie wirklich auf einer Downhill-Strecke unterwegs gewesen (außer einmal einen Teil der Leoganger DH-Strecke runtergeeiert.) Bei der 2. Abfahrt hat es sich dann aber schon ganz gut angefühlt. Ein paar Abschnitte sind halt dabei, wo du echt kämpfst, dass ma net schneller wird.

Da mein Kollege mit dem Enduro nach der 2. Fahrt nimmer wollte, bin ich die 3. dann Nonstop gefahren - net ganz: einmal hab ich mich im Lawinenhang a bissl hingelegt:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04lFS_5YVpQ

----------


## floo98

https://youtu.be/-S907sSM7c0

Hangman I is find i die geilste Strecke in leogang... Wer stimmt ma zu?

----------


## Frpro96

Zurück aus unserem Roadtrip - Video ist von Chatel & Livigno  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Course Check Leogang iXS:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p73j...&feature=share

----------


## noox

Hardline Course Preview:

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...e-atherton-pov

Heute ab 20:00 live:
www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1P2FMG...-bull-hardline

----------


## guenni84

https://youtu.be/n4RxlLkVGfI
Hier eine kleine nette Runde in essen-kettwig. Das Video ist vom Sonntag. Kann ich nur empfehlen die strecke

----------


## Pes

Da ich mir jetzt auch mal eine GoPro gegönnt hab wurde diese am Donnerstag auch direkt bei ein paar entspannten runden am Semmerl getestet! Hab a bissl rumgeschnitten, raus kam das:




Ein krasses edit hat auch Sulfur mit Leo Jaegle rausgehaun!! Schladming at its finest! Und man sollte bedenken der junge Franzose ist erst 16!!!










Grüsse

----------


## noox

Ich war am Freitag 2 Stunden in Leogang und hab meine neue GoPro Hero5 Black getestet. Dabei wollte ich auch möglichst viele Trails und Features abfahren:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQrn2PzMItI

Ausführliches Review:
https://www.downhill-board.com/78841...-eindruck.html

----------


## **tunefish**

also ich versteh nicht, was ihr alle für Probleme mit dem Brustgurt und dem wackeln habt... Ich habe hier ein Video von mir, von vor 2 Wochen aus Schladming. Ich habe den allerbilligsten Brustgurt für die Gopro bei Amazon gekauft (hat glaub ich mit x Halter, Klebepads usw 21€ gekostet), aber ich muss sagen, das funktioniert perfekt. 




Kein Problem mit irgendwelchen verwackelten Bildern. Habe das Video auch nicht nachbearbeitet.

@noox: bei der Gopro 5 gibts ja GPS, weißt du ob man Geschwindigkeit usw. im Video einblenden kann, wie bei der Sony zum Beispiel. Wenn ja, würde ich sie mir sofort holen. Andernfalls, lohnt es sich im vergleich zur 4er Session finde ich weniger.

----------


## noox

> Kein Problem mit irgendwelchen verwackelten Bildern. Habe das Video auch nicht nachbearbeitet.


Stimmt, die Kamera ist extrem stabil. Hast du da mit "The Frame" gefilmt, oder mit dem kompletten Gehäuse?

Bei der originalen GoPro Halterung ist die Platte etwas klein. Außerdem habe ich sie doch eher höher montiert, sodass die oberen Gurte fast zu lange sind. Außerdem glaube ich, dass sie insgesamt schon etwas ausgeleiert ist. Wenn ich da die 4er mit dem Gehäuse montiere und nicht wirklich fest zuziehe, dann wackelt es einfach. Mit "The Frame" und etwas fester zu, geht es aber gut. Die 5er ist aber im Standardzustand nur minimal leichter als die alten im Gehäuse - wie unter dem Link oben nachzulesen.





> Kein Problem mit irgendwelchen verwackelten Bildern. Habe das Video auch nicht nachbearbeitet.
> 
> @noox: bei der Gopro 5 gibts ja GPS, weißt du ob man Geschwindigkeit usw. im Video einblenden kann, wie bei der Sony zum Beispiel. Wenn ja, würde ich sie mir sofort holen. Andernfalls, lohnt es sich im vergleich zur 4er Session finde ich weniger.


Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, dient GPS nur zum Taggen von Fotos und Videos für Social-Media. Also völlig umsonst (für mich). Keine Ahnung, ob sie da mal mit einer neuen Firmware nachbessern (können).

----------


## noox

GoPro SuperView - Verbrechen an der Wirklichkeit  :Big Grin: 

Gestern war ich nochmals in Leogang:
2K7, SuperView und digitale Video-Stablisierung. Wenn net grad am Handy, dann in 1440p ansehen!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfuh52TTaxg

----------


## FLo33

Alter Schwede, da brauchst echt kein Gimbal mehr.

----------


## noox

Hab ein Video zusammengeschnitten, wie sich die GoPro Hero5 Black bei Licht-Schatten-Wechsel tut:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nxUE3hLabA

Eigentlich bin ich relativ positiv überrascht. Und zumindest im 1440p-Modus schaut's auch auf YouTube ganz vernünftig aus.

Das erste Mal, dass ich versucht habe, dazuzusprechen (English). Momentan ziehen meine GoPro-Hero5-Videos so - das muss ich etwas ausnutzen und delivern  :Wink:

----------


## floo98

Die freude ist groß nachdemst realisiert hast, dass der Sturz auf gopro ist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## **tunefish**

noox die qualität mit der hero 5 deiner videos ist doch noch ein stück besser, als mit der hero session4 von mir. Wie machst du es denn, dass sich deine klickzahlen gerade zu überschlagen?? ich verfolge das seit ein paar wochen, respekt 

wir waren wohl das letzte mal dieses jahr in chur, strecken sind aber immer noch top gepflegt und es wird auch immer noch fleißig weiter gebaut. HOffen wir mal wie die letzten Jahre auf einen warmen Dezember.

----------


## noox

Danke erstmals.

Ja, ich bin auch komplett baff was da grad abgeht. Es gibt bei YouTube die Realtime-Zugriffe der letzte 48 Stunden. Da bin ich grad jetzt bei 150.000  :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Big Grin: 

Ich glaube ich hatte Glück: Schon damals mit meinem X-Line-Video. Das hatte für damalige Verhältnisse echt eine gute Qualität und es war damals einer meiner besten Runs. Non-Stop hat vermutlich auch noch gezogen. Ich hab von Anfang an als primäre Sprache Englisch verwendet. Natürlich gibt's viele andere die besser fahren, oder bessere Videos machen, oder was auch immer. Aber irgendwie hat der YouTube-Algorithmus grad eben mein Video plötzlich so häufig vorgeschlagen. Das hat mir dann halt bis zuletzt über 20.000 Subscriber gebracht. 

Dann ist eben die Hero5 rausgekommen. Gleich bestellt. Freitag hatte ich frei. Aber dann war das Wetter so schlecht (in Leogang oben geschneit). Irgendwann hatte ich mich dann doch überwunden und bin gefahren - hatte dann aber nur mehr 2h reine Fahrzeit. Das ganze dann zusammengeschnitten. Ich war damit so ziemlich der erste (mit mehr Subscriber), der ein Hero5-Mountainbike-Video mit Action hatte. Zuvor gab's nur die offiziellen GoPro-Videos und 100 Unboxing und bestenfalls Fahrradfahren-im-Park-Videos.

Beste Investition ever  :Wink:  Nach 3 Wochen war die Investition wieder herinnen  :Wink: 

Mehr Glück als Verstand. 

Ja, würde mir auch daugen, wenn noch etwas geht bis zum Winter - ich brauch noch Hero5-Material  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Und danke für das Video. Schaut extrem spaßig aus dort. Allerdings bräuchte ich da sicher ein paar Tage, bis ich mir die Gaps und Drops trauen würde (falls überhaupt). Ideal wäre da sicher jemanden nachfahren, der's kennt.

----------


## **tunefish**

die sprünge in chur ist kindergarten, im Vergleich zu Leogang. Man muss sagen, die passen einfach perfekt. MAn merkt einfach, dass die leute die da bauen auch selber fahren und alles testen. Also ich fahre definitiv lieber nach chur als nach lenzerheide (sind nur 15 min von einander entfernt) habe hier noch 2 videos, die die komplette strecke zeigen. (falls es dich interessiert) leider mit der alten Sony kamera gefilmt.


mir taugt die sprungline bei 1.22 min, passen von vorne bis hinten perfekt, (wenn ich mein angstbremser weglassen xD)







dann werde ich mal auf gute weihnachtsangebote warten und mir die 5er gopro holen  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Die Strecken sehen echt extrem spaßig aus. Es gibt zwar schon viele Features, die blind sind - wo man sich schon rantasten muss. Aber auch einige so kleine Features, die nicht viel Aufwand sind, aber einfach für Spaß sorgen.

----------


## floo98

Saalbach ist immer wieder a gaudi.

----------


## noox

So zach wieder mal von Fabio Wibmer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2_nDekAyZY

----------


## tecxx

ganz abgesehen von den wahnwitzigen fahrkünsten ist das video an sich einfach ein hit. der scheint einen echten profi an bord zu haben, was storytelling, kamerasettings etc angeht... die szene mit dem warpenden hinterreifen ist besonders beeindruckend  :Smile:

----------


## **tunefish**

Die Videos von Fabio sind wirklich super. Mir ist abends immer etwas langweilig vor dem pc, schau mir immer downhillvideos bei facebook und youtube an. Schneide nun seit gut einem Monat die besten Szenen aus den Videos zusammen und lade sie bei Youtube hoch. was sagt ihr dazu? Hier meine letzten 2 Videos

----------


## noox

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wie man das machen kann? Hast du das Einverständnis von den Machern der Videos? Hast du die irgendwie erwähnt oder verlinkt?

Wenn ich meine Videos irgendwo anders sehe, melde ich sofort einen Missbrauch an (war aber bisher glaub ich nur 1x). 


Mir hat heute auf YouTube auch einer aus Spanien geschrieben, der scheinbar dasselbe macht wie du. Allerdings schon länger und mit doch einigen Zugriffen. Ich hab nur ganz kurz bei deinen Videos reingeschaut und hab glaub ich gleich ein paar Szenen gesehen, die auch in dem Video von dem anderen Typen sind. Ich hab ihn gefragt, wie er dazu kommt, fremde Sachen zusammenzuschneiden, und ob er die Erlaubnis hat. Er meinte nur "Yes". Aber ich glaube ihm das nicht. Weder in seinen Videos noch in der Beschreibung stehen irgendwelche Namen oder Links von den Machern der Videos. Nur ein Satz "Danke an die ...". 

Ich verstehe das eh  nicht wirklich. Wenn dich da mehrere melden, dass du ihr Material klaust, dann wirst du gesperrt. Und trotzdem gibt es so viele Videos die genau das machen.

----------


## jibber

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=e4kmxWTO2ds

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sauber gefahren!

----------


## jibber

Thanxs!

----------


## noox

Nachdem's auch den Arni (zumindest später dann)  bei Hollywood-Filmen reden haben lassen, habe ich's auch mal auf YouTube probiert...

Jedenfalls sind wir im Juli eine extrem coole Tour gefahren. Latemar-Umrundung/Latemar Supertrails. 

Teil 1:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98JVgG90eEQ


2.Teil:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sCxbWEFq4I

----------


## FLo33

Bravo!

----------


## guenni84

Ich habe mich mal an ein Rep. bzw. Wartungsvideo gewagt. Bin für Kritik immer offen solange sie sachlich bleibt.  :Smile: 




https://youtu.be/J_WaQBnXTT0

----------


## guenni84

@ jibber da krieg ich direkt wieder bock ^^ leider ist im Pott nichts großartig wo man in 5min hinfahren kann

----------


## guenni84

https://youtu.be/Fu867kbu4ME Von letzter Woche. Jemand dabei der die neuen Anlieger gemacht hat?

----------


## guenni84

Ich hoffe das ist der richtige Thread. Hab endlich mal meine RockShox reverb eingebaut. Wenn man den Trail nicht gerade um die Ecke hat isses schon geil. https://youtu.be/0jd3d5L2bgY

----------


## noox

Wir waren über Ostern in Finale. Ein paar Videos habe ich schon zusammengeschnitten. Mehr in diesem Thread:
https://www.downhill-board.com/79031...e-2017-dh.html

z.B.

----------


## noox

Außerdem noch ein Video vom Herrnsteig am Kronplatz. Ist noch vom letzten Jahr und die Kamera war relativ wackelig montiert. Allerdings konnte ich es mit ProDRENALIN v2 Plus stabilisieren:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svJBdGC-06I

----------


## noox

Leogang 2017:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sj1SQDRVE4

Kurze Beschreibung:
https://www.downhill-board.com/79037...g-2017-dh.html

----------


## Frpro96

Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere schon den 2016 eröffneten Bikepark Königsberg in Hollenstein? Mir persönlich gefällt er sehr gut - Endlich einmal große Sprünge die echt super gebaut sind und wirklich zum rantasten einladen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Danke! Hab schon ein paar Videos gesehen. Der Park und euer Video schauen echt fein aus. Muss da mal hin.

----------


## **tunefish**

wir waren letztes Wochenende auch in einem eher unbekannterem Bikepark, Strecke war aber eigentlich ziemlich spaßig. Leider ist mein Dämpfer vom Downhiller im moment defekt, deswegen musste ich aufs enduro umsteigen.

----------


## guenni84

Hab hier auch noch ein kleines Video aus Essen Kettwig. Das erste mal mit nem Kollegen unterwegs gewesen. Hat wieder so ein Bock gemacht. Morgen gehts nach Essen Heisingen, zum ersten mal. Bin ja mal gespannt wie das wird.  :Smile:

----------


## guenni84

Moin Moin Leute.
Hier ist noch ein kleines Video aus heisingen. War ganz schön unübersichtlich muss ich sagen. Wenn sich dort jemand auskennt, kann mir dann jemand sagen welcher der einfachste Weg nach oben ist wenn man bis zum Baldeney See runter fährt?

----------


## **tunefish**

ich bin das wochenende nach dem worldcup in Leogang gewesen. Leider war extremer Wind, was ein springen der großen sprünge unmöglich gemacht hat. Aber was haben die dieses Jahr nur mit der STrecke gemacht??? ein ziemlich einfacher und schneller downhill.

----------


## guenni84

Hab mal mein Tretlager auseinander genommen. Bei Verbesserungen oder Kritik immer in die Kommentare schreiben. War mein erster mal und wenn ihr Fehler entdeckt, bitte melden  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich nehm eine Spritze und zieh damit ein bisschen Lagerfett rein. Meist bekomme ich eh nur 0,5 bis 1 cm Fett in die Spritze, aber für ein paar Kugellager reicht es dann. In den Kugellagern ist ja normalerweise relativ wenig Fett drinnen. Damit sie auch höhere Drehzahlen erlauben. Ich drück da aber mit der Spritze soviel Fett wie möglich rein. Wenn alles voll mit Fett ist, kann Wasser weniger leich trein.

----------


## **tunefish**

10 Tage am Stück Downhill fahren liegen hinter mir... und ich habe meine ersten Versuche gemacht mit einer DJI Mavic zu filmen. Dieses Video ist dabei herausgekommen. Ziemlich aufwändig das ganze, da die Drohne im Verfolgungsmodus meißt nicht hinterherkommt  :Big Grin:

----------


## martinfueloep

Wann hat man in Österreich schon die Chance, jemandem beim ganz offiziellen Trailbauen auf die Schaufel zu schauen? Weil dieser Jemand noch dazu Manuel Gruber - gemeinsam mit Da Kraut unter der Flagge von Freeride Coach - war, musste ich genauer hin schauen. Die beiden haben mit Unterstützung durch die Crew der Bürgeralpe Mariazell in recht kurzer Zeit 2 Strecken in den Berg gemeißelt. Und vor allem der „Unlimited Trail“ - also der naturbelassene DH-Track, trägt Mani Grubers Handschrift. Für mich als Fotograf und Filmer war es zum einen eine echte Freude und zum anderen ein Muss, nicht nur bei den Bauarbeiten, sondern vor allem dann auch bei den ersten Runden, die Mani auf den Kursen drehte, dabei zu sein.

DIG, RIDE.
A Mountainbike Movie. Made in Mariazell, Austria.
Produced by www.fueloep.com
Rider: Manuel Gruber
DOP, Sound & Cut: Martin Fueloep
Copter pilot: Martin Kubicek

Um das Video in vollem Umfang genießen zu können, empfehle ich: Ton an!

----------


## MacMike

> Wann hat man in Österreich schon die Chance, jemandem beim ganz offiziellen Trailbauen auf die Schaufel zu schauen? Weil dieser Jemand noch dazu Manuel Gruber - gemeinsam mit Da Kraut unter der Flagge von Freeride Coach - war, musste ich genauer hin schauen. Die beiden haben mit Unterstützung durch die Crew der Bürgeralpe Mariazell in recht kurzer Zeit 2 Strecken in den Berg gemeißelt. Und vor allem der „Unlimited Trail“ - also der naturbelassene DH-Track, trägt Mani Grubers Handschrift. Für mich als Fotograf und Filmer war es zum einen eine echte Freude und zum anderen ein Muss, nicht nur bei den Bauarbeiten, sondern vor allem dann auch bei den ersten Runden, die Mani auf den Kursen drehte, dabei zu sein.
> 
> DIG, RIDE.
> A Mountainbike Movie. Made in Mariazell, Austria.
> Produced by action-cam-abc.de/
> Rider: Manuel Gruber
> DOP, Sound & Cut: Martin Fueloep
> Copter pilot: Martin Kubicek
> 
> Um das Video in vollem Umfang genießen zu können, empfehle ich: Ton an!


Ein sehr cooles Video. Vor allem die Bilder mit der Drohne sind klasse!

----------


## tomtom1986

War dieses Jahr zwar recht wenig unterwegs hab mir aber was gebastelt siehe damit man sich bei Fahren sieht funktioniert ganz gut und ich liebe die Ansicht.

----------


## noox

Das möchte ich unbedingt auch mal machen. Bin heuer leider nicht dazu gekommen.

Andere Frage: Ich bin in Leogang den Gap nach der Brücke noch nie gesprungen. War früher angeblich eher krass. Bei dir hat's eher easy ausgeschaut. Wenn man die Brücke gut erwischt und auch die Sprünge danach sauber cleart, geht er sich dann aus?

----------


## tomtom1986

Ja wenn man die Brücke und die Sprünge danach sauber macht geht das Gap eigentlich ganz gut. Zur Sicherheit und weil man da sowieso nicht zu weit springen kann auf jeden Fall gut abziehen, dann kanns eigentlich nichts haben.

----------


## **tunefish**

downhillstrecke 2. Abfahrt




Flowline




ward ihr schonmal in Crans Montana? also mir war das ein unbekannter Bikepark, habe dem Tipp von einem anderen Biker bekommen. sollte man unbedingt mal hinfahren.

----------


## FLo33

Schaut wirklich gut aus.

Folgendes Video fand ich besser, a bissl schneller unterwegs, der Herr.

----------


## **tunefish**

Ich war dieses Jahr nochmal dort :-) die Strecke ist um einiges besser geworden und ich schneller

----------


## georg

@ tomtom1986
Die Ansicht selbst taugt mir nicht so, aber ich finde es total faszinierend wie perfekt der menschliche Körper den Kopf halbwegs ruhig halten kann. Das sieht man an den diversen Helmvideos zwar aus Fahrerperspektive (bzw man selbst bei jeden mal Fahren und das ist auch der Grund wieso mir die verschiedensten Helmansichten am besten taugen) aber bei deiner Ansicht wird die Motorik dahinter dargestellt. Echt krass.  :Way To Go: 

Die ganzen Videos zeigen mir nur, dass ich echt schon zu alt/feig/ungeübt dafür bin. Wenn ich mir den Speed ansehe, ich wäre unter der Fahrt für euch ein stehendes Hindernis.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :EEK!:

----------


## FLo33

> @ tomtom1986
> Die Ansicht selbst taugt mir nicht so, aber ich finde es total faszinierend wie perfekt der menschliche Körper den Kopf halbwegs ruhig halten kann. Das sieht man an den diversen Helmvideos zwar aus Fahrerperspektive (bzw man selbst bei jeden mal Fahren und das ist auch der Grund wieso mir die verschiedensten Helmansichten am besten taugen) aber bei deiner Ansicht wird die Motorik dahinter dargestellt. Echt krass. 
> 
> Die ganzen Videos zeigen mir nur, dass ich echt schon zu alt/feig/ungeübt dafür bin. Wenn ich mir den Speed ansehe, ich wäre unter der Fahrt für euch ein stehendes Hindernis.


Das ist die moderne (Kamera-)Technik, Georg  :Wink: 

Durch die extremen Weitwinkel schaut es auch viel schneller aus, als früher.

----------


## noox

> @ tomtom1986
> Die ganzen Videos zeigen mir nur, dass ich echt schon zu alt/feig/ungeübt dafür bin. Wenn ich mir den Speed ansehe, ich wäre unter der Fahrt für euch ein stehendes Hindernis.


Wer den 24h-Downhill am Semmering als Einzelfahrer mit guter Positionierung beendet, bleibt immer ein Held!  :Big Grin:  :Way To Go: 

Wie Flo schon sagt - durch den Weitwinkel wirkt's schneller. Je näher man an Hindernissen vorbei kommt (Bäume, Sträucher, Begrenzungen) bzw. je näher die Kamera zum Boden montiert ist, desto schneller wirkt es. Es gibt dann sogar noch den Superview-Modus bei der GoPro, wo ein 4:3 Bild in ein 16:9 umgewandelt wird, in dem die Seiten "rausverzerrt" werden. Da meinst, du fliegst  :Wink:  (aber die Videos oben sind nicht Superview - soweit ich das beurteilen kann).

Wenn man viel Park fährt und mit den aktuellen Rädern wird ma schon schnell. Wir waren am Wochenende mit der alten Rangers-Truppe in Sölden. Fritz und Norman haben uns auch besucht. Unglaublich, was da mit der Ü40 Truppe geht... (manche vielleicht noch knapp unter 40). Große, gefährliche Sprünge brauch ich zwar nicht. Aber laut Strava sind wir bei einigen Strecken noch voll dabei!

----------


## noox

uuups. Semmering. Sorry. Ich glaub das war dein Bruder, oder? Find grad nur eine Ergebnisliste von deinem Bruder als 6 - 2004. Aber warst du nicht mal 5.?

Nachtrag
Haha, hab's ja gewusst:  https://my5.raceresult.com/973/?lang=de#1_E05A6D

----------


## georg

> Das ist die moderne (Kamera-)Technik, Georg


Ah geh wirklich.. ich weiß was Bildstabilisatoren sind..  :Big Grin:  Aber schau dir das Video an wie Arme und Schultern arbeiten - relativ zum Kopf. Das ist nicht durch morderne Kameratechnik manipuliert.  :Twisted: 



> Durch die extremen Weitwinkel schaut es auch viel schneller aus, als früher.


 So extrem sind die Weitwinkel nicht, Ich mein, ich hab 14mm KB daheim, sowas hat keine Action Cam.

@noox: Jo, Semmering 24h 5ter.



> Aber laut Strava sind wir bei einigen Strecken noch voll dabei!


 Ihr fahrts ja auch regelmäßig.  :Big Grin:

----------


## **tunefish**

habe das letzte Wochenende in Leogang genutzt und meine neue Gopro 7 getestet. dieser integrierte bildstabi ist nochmal um welten besser als bei der 6er. Leider verkackt youtube das video extremst. das rohmaterial sieht ultra krass aus, da braucht man keinen gimbal mehr. Habe mich seit ewigkeiten mal wieder an den downhill in leogang gewagt...

----------


## noox

Ui, da hat YouTube ja erbarmungslos zugeschlagen  :Frown:  

Mir ging's ähnlich das 4. Mal am DH-Bike - erstmals seit 3,5 Monaten wieder. Bike erst wieder fahrfertig bringen (gerissene Speichen, Dämpfer-Luftkammerservice, Gabelservice...) 3,5h sind sich dann in Schladming noch ausgegangen gestern.  Aber dann war's so richtig geil!

Und die Hero 7 ist echt der Hammer. Eigentlich die schlimmsten Lichtverhältnisse, die man sich vorstellen kann und trotzdem ziemlich gutes Bild. Und die Bildstabilisierung ist der absolute Hammer!

----------


## **tunefish**

Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich videos von anderen Leuten anschaue, haben die seit kurzem das selbe Problem. Bei 1080er Auflösung, grieselt das Bild. Wenn man aber auf 1440 oder noch höher geht, sieht es perfekt aus. Jetzt habe ich mal mein Video in 4k gerendert und bei youtube hochgeladen, dauert ungefähr 1 Tag bis youtube das angepasst hat, dann hat man aber schon gutes Material.
Ich werde heute mal direkt in 2,7k filmen, da kann die Gopro 7 noch den Hypersmooth und werde dann nochmal berichten.

Hast du auch die Gopro 7 noox? Was sind deine Erfahrungen??
HIer das fertige video, eindeutig besser. Sollte man aber definitiv in 1440 oder 4k anschauen.

----------


## noox

Ja, 1080p war bei YouTube immer schon schlecht für POV. 1440p ist deutlich besser.
Ja, hab seit Samstag auch die Hero 7. War einen Tag in Schladming. Auch bissl das Problem, dass es halt die schlimmsten Lichtverhältnisse waren, die man sich vorstellen kann (tiefe Herbstsonne). Teils habe ich selber nix mehr gesehen. Aber die GoPro schlägt sich dabei trotzdem verdammt gut. Wie sie das mit dem Hypersmooth hinbekommen haben, würde  mich echt interessieren. Habe nicht das Gefühl, das der Bildausschnitt deutlich kleiner wäre als bei der 5er oder 6er. Trotzdem ist das die "Gimbal"-Funktion der Hammer. Hab zwar ein bisschen mit Gimbal gespielt, aber irgendwie ist mir das zu aufwändig. Außerdem ist es mit Gimbal schwierig ein externes Mikrofon anzuhängen. 

So, werde jetzt mal schneiden ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## **tunefish**

du als profi-youtuber musst das auch bissi professioneller machen, als ich kleines würstchen :-D 

ich war heute in Hindelang und musste schon die ersten Probleme feststellen. Die Gopro Software kommt mit dem GPS überhaupt nicht klar. bei der 5er hat es eigentlich gut funktioniert, klar hängt es mal nach im Wald. Aber bei der 7er habe ich nach 1 Min Stehzeit auf freier Wiese, immernoch 37 kmh drauf...
Desweiteren musste ich feststellen, dass bei manchen  Schlägen das Bild aufeinmal wie wild zu zittern anfängt ca 10 Sekunden. Evlt. ein Problem mit dem Hypersmooth.
Und die Gopro Software, verarbeitet mein 1080 mit 240 fps nicht. Wird erst gar nicht mit zum bearbeiten übertragen... hoffe die bekommen das noch hin.

----------


## georg

Das ist immer wieder bescheuert wenn an sich super Hardware durch fehlerhafte Firm- und Zusatzsoftware in der Funktion beschnitten oder überhaupt unbrauchbar wird. Ich find, da gehört die Produkthaftung noch kundenfreundlicher gemacht, weil ich komm mir manchmal echt vor wie ein Betatester - wenn überhaupt Beta.

----------


## noox

Das GoPro-GPS finde ich sowieso eine Frechheit, weil es zumindest bei der 5er nur mit deren Spezial-Software auslesbar ist. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (ohne Gewähr), ist das GPS-Signal in irgendeinem Audio-Kanal proprietär reinkodiert... oder so ähnlich.

Mir ist's momentan mit Adobe Premiere so gegangen. Die sind die letzten Jahre teils so instabil. Muss zwar dazusagen, dass ich noch immer auf einem 7 Jahre alten PC schneide (damals aber das Non-Plus-Ultra). Grafikkarte ist etwas jünger. Eigentlich ein Wunder, dass ich da noch 2.7K Videos bearbeiten kann  :Wink:   Aber vor ein paar Jahren ist er immer beim Rendern abgestürzt. Anfangs wurde mir im Adobe Forum gleich gesagt: Na klar mit der alten Grafikkarte. Kurze Zeit später haben sich die Leute mit den damals neuen 9x0er oder ich glaub später sogar mit den 10x0 Karten gemeldet. Gleiches Problem. Jetzt beim Schneiden vom GoPro Hero7 Video habe ich wieder ein anderes Problem: Ich verwende Proxies (d.h. wenn ich ein Quell-Video reinziehe, erstellt er mir eine kleiner Version davon, die dann leichter editiert werden kann und ich kann schnell zwischen Original und Proxie hin- und herswitchen). Nur seit neuesten haben diese Proxies die Tendenz sich zufällig mal um 180° zu drehen - während dem Abspielen!  Laut Adobe-Forum gibt's dieses Drehen-Problem seit ca. einem halben Jahr. Lösung: auf Premiere 2017 downgraden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das dann wieder das neue HEVC/H.265-Format der GoPro Hero7 lesen kann. Premiere kann das erst seit einigen Monaten... Ois a Dreck! 

Daumen Drücken, dass das Hero7 Video jetzt fertigrendert...

----------


## **tunefish**

Ja das stimmt mit dem GPS Signal in der Audiospur. 
Noox du hattest doch mal vor Jahren ein video, da hast du das GPS Signal aus einer Garmin Uhr und ins Video eingefügt. War das besser?
(Ja ich schau alle deine videos :-)

Habe gestern noch festgestellt, dass wenn ich in 2,7k mit hypersmooth filme und dann auf 4k render, die Qualität und auch die Stabilisierung, schlechter ist, als wenn ich in 1080 und auf 4k render. Alles mit der youtube Software.

----------


## noox

So jetzt auch meins:

https://youtu.be/l0Twwh_YhcE

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab hier was feines in YouTube gefunden. Alles alte Klassiker in Top Qualität, leider kriegt man die nicht mehr zu kaufen also muss man die so genießen.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGf...HLGZcyw/videos

Schon erstaunlich wie die Technik sich an den Rädern verändert hat.

----------


## FLo33

Oh yeah, Danke. Bin gespannt, wie lang der Channel Bestand hat.

----------


## DarkSecret

Die Filme gab es auch mal bei Pinkbike in den news zu sehen. Ich denke mal damit hat keiner mehr die Probleme zumal wer weiß wem der Channel gehört  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Hier kann man dem Meister aus seiner Sicht bei der Arbeit zu schauen.




Zach, wie schnell er ist. Aus der Perspektive schaut's viel schneller aus, als von außen gefilmt.

Die Action beginnt hier: https://youtu.be/VcsHib1ovs4?t=388

----------


## noox

Ja, schaut abartig schnell aus. Und ist es auch sicher  :Wink:

----------


## tomtom1986

Saison is vorbei weider mal n Video von mir.

----------


## speedy81

Nettes Video, da hat´s dich aber ein paar Mal gut zerlegt hehe...aber auch der ein oder andere schöne Run dabei.

----------

